# Pacers Survivor



## The Man

Oh it's kind of stupid but nothing else is going on here and other boards do it.

Add a point to one person/subtract from one person. Each person starts with 5 points. When they get to 0 they are eliminated.

Everyone must wait one day before voting again.

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 5
Jermaine O'Neal - 5
Jamaal Tinsley - 5
Stephen Jackson - 5
Danny Granger - 5
David Harrison - 5
Sarunas Jasikevicius - 5
Anthony Johnson - 5
Shawne Williams - 5
James White - 5
Fred Jones - 5

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird - 5


----------



## The Man

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 5
Jermaine O'Neal - 6 (+)
Jamaal Tinsley - 5
Stephen Jackson - 5
Danny Granger - 5
David Harrison - 5
Sarunas Jasikevicius - 5
Anthony Johnson - 4 (-)
Shawne Williams - 5
James White - 5
Fred Jones - 5

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird - 5


----------



## Pacers Fan

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 5
Jermaine O'Neal - 5 (-)
Jamaal Tinsley - 5
Stephen Jackson - 5
Danny Granger - 5
David Harrison - 5
Sarunas Jasikevicius - 5
Anthony Johnson - 4
Shawne Williams - 5
James White - 6 (+)
Fred Jones - 5

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird - 5

Freddie's not under contract, and he's there, but no Gill or Pollard?


----------



## The Man

I put Fred because I think there is a good chance he'll be back but I'll delete him.


----------



## Pacers Fan

The Man said:


> I put Fred because I think there is a good chance he'll be back but I'll delete him.


Go ahead and keep him in. Gill and Pollard probably won't be back anyway.


----------



## Wayne

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 5
Jermaine O'Neal - 5 (-)
Jamaal Tinsley - 5
Stephen Jackson - 5
Danny Granger - 5
David Harrison - 5
Sarunas Jasikevicius - 4 (-)
Anthony Johnson - 5 (+)
Shawne Williams - 5
James White - 6 (+)
Fred Jones - 5

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird - 5


----------



## Auggie

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 5
Jermaine O'Neal - 5 
Jamaal Tinsley - 5
Stephen Jackson - 4 (-)
Danny Granger - 5
David Harrison - 5
Sarunas Jasikevicius - 5 (+)
Anthony Johnson - 5 
Shawne Williams - 5
James White - 6 
Fred Jones - 5

EDIT forgot carlisle and bird 

Larry Bird - 5
Rick Carlisle - 5


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 5
Jermaine O'Neal - 6 (+)
Jamaal Tinsley - 4 (-)
Stephen Jackson - 5
Danny Granger - 5
David Harrison - 5
Sarunas Jasikevicius - 5
Anthony Johnson - 5
Shawne Williams - 5
James White - 5
Fred Jones - 5

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird - 5

Nice idea btw TM... :cheers:


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 5
Jermaine O'Neal - 6 
Jamaal Tinsley - 4 
Stephen Jackson - 5
Danny Granger - 6 (+)
David Harrison - 5
Sarunas Jasikevicius - 4 (-)
Anthony Johnson - 5
Shawne Williams - 5
James White - 5
Fred Jones - 5

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird - 5


----------



## absolutebest

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 5
Jermaine O'Neal - 7 (+)
Jamaal Tinsley - 3 (-)
Stephen Jackson - 4 (one was added when it shouldn't have been)
Danny Granger - 6 
David Harrison - 5
Sarunas Jasikevicius - 4 
Anthony Johnson - 5
Shawne Williams - 5
James White - 5
Fred Jones - 5

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird - 5


----------



## Ruff Draft

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 6 (=)
Jermaine O'Neal - 7 
Jamaal Tinsley - 3 
Stephen Jackson - 4(-)
Danny Granger - 6 
David Harrison - 5
Sarunas Jasikevicius - 4 
Anthony Johnson - 5
Shawne Williams - 5
James White - 5
Fred Jones - 5

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird - 5


----------



## DannyGranger33

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 6 
Jermaine O'Neal - 7 
Jamaal Tinsley - 3 
Stephen Jackson - 3 (-)
Danny Granger - 7 (+)
David Harrison - 5
Sarunas Jasikevicius - 4 
Anthony Johnson - 5
Shawne Williams - 5
James White - 5
Fred Jones - 5

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird - 5


----------



## Auggie

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 6
Jermaine O'Neal - 7
Jamaal Tinsley - 2 (-)
Stephen Jackson - 3
Danny Granger - 7 
David Harrison - 5
Sarunas Jasikevicius - 5 (+)
Anthony Johnson - 5
Shawne Williams - 5
James White - 5
Fred Jones - 5

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird - 5


----------



## Pacers Fan

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 6
Jermaine O'Neal - 6 (-)
Jamaal Tinsley - 3 (+)
Stephen Jackson - 3
Danny Granger - 7
David Harrison - 5
Sarunas Jasikevicius - 5
Anthony Johnson - 5
Shawne Williams - 5
James White - 5
Fred Jones - 5

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird - 5


----------



## Gonzo

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 6
Jermaine O'Neal - 6
Jamaal Tinsley - 3
Stephen Jackson - 2 (-)
Danny Granger - 7
David Harrison - 6 (+)
Sarunas Jasikevicius - 5
Anthony Johnson - 5
Shawne Williams - 5
James White - 5
Fred Jones - 5

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird - 5


----------



## jermaine7fan

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 6
Jermaine O'Neal - 7 (+)
Jamaal Tinsley - 2 (-)
Stephen Jackson - 2 
Danny Granger - 7
David Harrison - 6 
Sarunas Jasikevicius - 5
Anthony Johnson - 5
Shawne Williams - 5
James White - 5
Fred Jones - 5

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird - 5


----------



## The Man

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 6
Jermaine O'Neal - 7
Jamaal Tinsley - 2 
Stephen Jackson - 3 (+)
Danny Granger - 7
David Harrison - 6 
Sarunas Jasikevicius - 5
Anthony Johnson - 5
Shawne Williams - 5
James White - 5
Fred Jones - 5

Rick Carlisle - 4 (-)
Larry Bird - 5


----------



## Pacers Fan

absolutebest said:


> (one was added when it shouldn't have been)


I also noticed that I gave one to James White, and no one subtracted from him, but he's still only at 5. Whoever goes next please give Mr. White 6.


----------



## Ruff Draft

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 6
Jermaine O'Neal - 7
Jamaal Tinsley - 1 (-)
Stephen Jackson - 3 
Danny Granger - 8(+)
David Harrison - 6
Sarunas Jasikevicius - 5
Anthony Johnson - 5
Shawne Williams - 5
James White - 6
Fred Jones - 5

Rick Carlisle - 4 
Larry Bird - 5


----------



## StephenJackson

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 6
Jermaine O'Neal - 7 (+)
Jamaal Tinsley - 2 (-)
Stephen Jackson - 2 
Danny Granger - 7
David Harrison - 6 
Sarunas Jasikevicius - 5
Anthony Johnson - 5
Shawne Williams - 5
James White - 5
Fred Jones - 5

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird - 5


----------



## StephenJackson

Well, it's a new day. I get another vote.

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 6
Jermaine O'Neal - 8 (+)
Jamaal Tinsley - 1 (-)
Stephen Jackson - 2 
Danny Granger - 7
David Harrison - 6 
Sarunas Jasikevicius - 5
Anthony Johnson - 5
Shawne Williams - 5
James White - 5
Fred Jones - 5

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird - 5


----------



## Pacers Fan

StephenJackson said:


> Well, it's a new day. I get another vote.


Not exactly. By one day, I think he meant 24 hours.

We have a few errors, though, so I'll go ahead and fix them. Tinsley is out, since XMATTHEWX brought him down to 1, then you took him out with your post after his.

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 6
Jermaine O'Neal - 9
Stephen Jackson - 3 
Danny Granger - 8
David Harrison - 6
Sarunas Jasikevicius - 5
Anthony Johnson - 5
Shawne Williams - 5
James White - 6
Fred Jones - 5

Rick Carlisle - 4 
Larry Bird - 5

And you still have a minus to use from your post today.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Jeff Foster - 6 (+)
Marquis Daniels - 6
Jermaine O'Neal - 8 (-)
Stephen Jackson - 3 
Danny Granger - 8
David Harrison - 6
Sarunas Jasikevicius - 5
Anthony Johnson - 5
Shawne Williams - 5
James White - 6
Fred Jones - 5

Rick Carlisle - 4 
Larry Bird - 5


----------



## btyler

Jeff Foster - 6
Marquis Daniels - 6
Jermaine O'Neal - 8
Stephen Jackson - 2 (-)
Danny Granger - 8
David Harrison - 6
Sarunas Jasikevicius - 5
Anthony Johnson - 5
Shawne Williams - 5
James White - 7 (+)
Fred Jones - 5

Rick Carlisle - 4
Larry Bird - 5


----------



## Gonzo

Jeff Foster - 6
Marquis Daniels - 6
Jermaine O'Neal - 7 (-)
Stephen Jackson - 2 
Danny Granger - 8
David Harrison - 6
Sarunas Jasikevicius - 5
Anthony Johnson - 5
Shawne Williams - 5
James White - 7
Fred Jones - 5

Rick Carlisle - 5 (+)
Larry Bird - 5


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

Jeff Foster - 6
Marquis Daniels - 6
Jermaine O'Neal - 7
Stephen Jackson - 2 
Danny Granger - 9 (+)
David Harrison - 6
Sarunas Jasikevicius - 4 (-)
Anthony Johnson - 5
Shawne Williams - 5
James White - 7
Fred Jones - 5

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird - 5


----------



## parkerj0

Jeff Foster - 6
Marquis Daniels - 6
Jermaine O'Neal - 8 (+)
Stephen Jackson - 1 (-) 
Danny Granger - 9 
David Harrison - 6
Sarunas Jasikevicius - 4 
Anthony Johnson - 5
Shawne Williams - 5
James White - 7
Fred Jones - 5

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird - 5


----------



## The Man

When you copy you need to do it from the person directly above you or IT DOES NOT WORK. I think it's too hard to keep track of 24 hrs so just do one a day.

Jeff Foster - 6
Marquis Daniels - 6
Jermaine O'Neal - 9 (+)
Stephen Jackson - 1
Danny Granger - 9
David Harrison - 6
Sarunas Jasikevicius - 4
Anthony Johnson - 4 (-)
Shawne Williams - 5
James White - 7
Fred Jones - 5

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird - 5


----------



## DannyGranger33

Danny Granger +
Stephen Jackson -

Jackson is now eliminated.

Jeff Foster - 6
Marquis Daniels - 6
Jermaine O'Neal - 9 
Danny Granger - 10
David Harrison - 6
Sarunas Jasikevicius - 4
Anthony Johnson - 4
Shawne Williams - 5
James White - 7
Fred Jones - 5

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird - 5


----------



## StephenJackson

Okay, I have a minus to give due to the mixups. SO here it is.

Jeff Foster - 6
Marquis Daniels - 6
Jermaine O'Neal - 9 
Danny Granger - 10
David Harrison - 6
Sarunas Jasikevicius - 4
Anthony Johnson - 4
Shawne Williams - 5
James White - 7
Fred Jones - 5

Rick Carlisle - 4 (-)
Larry Bird - 5


----------



## absolutebest

Jeff Foster - 6
Marquis Daniels - 7 (+)
Jermaine O'Neal - 9 
Danny Granger - 10
David Harrison - 6
Sarunas Jasikevicius - 3 (-)
Anthony Johnson - 4
Shawne Williams - 5
James White - 7
Fred Jones - 5

Rick Carlisle - 4 
Larry Bird - 5


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Jeff Foster - 6
Marquis Daniels - 7 
Jermaine O'Neal - 10 (+)
Danny Granger - 10
David Harrison - 6
Sarunas Jasikevicius - 2 (-)
Anthony Johnson - 4
Shawne Williams - 5
James White - 7
Fred Jones - 5

Rick Carlisle - 4 
Larry Bird - 5


----------



## Gonzo

Jeff Foster - 6
Marquis Daniels - 7 
Jermaine O'Neal - 9 (-)
Danny Granger - 10
David Harrison - 6
Sarunas Jasikevicius - 2
Anthony Johnson - 4
Shawne Williams - 5
James White - 7
Fred Jones - 5

Rick Carlisle - 5 (+) 
Larry Bird - 5


----------



## StephenJackson

Jeff Foster - 6
Marquis Daniels - 7 
Jermaine O'Neal - 10 (+)
Danny Granger - 10
David Harrison - 6
Sarunas Jasikevicius - 2
Anthony Johnson - 4
Shawne Williams - 5
James White - 7
Fred Jones - 5

Rick Carlisle - 4 (-) 
Larry Bird - 5


----------



## btyler

Jeff Foster - 6
Marquis Daniels - 7
Jermaine O'Neal - 9 (-)
Danny Granger - 10
David Harrison - 6
Sarunas Jasikevicius - 2
Anthony Johnson - 4
Shawne Williams - 5
James White - 8 (+)
Fred Jones - 5

Rick Carlisle - 4
Larry Bird - 5


----------



## Pacers Fan

Jeff Foster - 6
Marquis Daniels - 7
Jermaine O'Neal - 8 (-)
Danny Granger - 10
David Harrison - 6
Sarunas Jasikevicius - 2
Anthony Johnson - 4
Shawne Williams - 5
James White - 8
Fred Jones - 6 (+)

Rick Carlisle - 4
Larry Bird - 5


----------



## StephenJackson

I love how so many people are voting for JO to be cut. Keep in mind, this isn't cutting people in hopes of signing a better person to cover for them. Do you people honestly think JO should be voted off before the bench players? If you think this team can win games with a bunch of rookie or 2 year guards w/o a legit post player...then wow.


----------



## Auggie

Jeff Foster - 6
Marquis Daniels - 7
Jermaine O'Neal - 8 
Danny Granger - 10
David Harrison - 6
Sarunas Jasikevicius - 3 (+)
Anthony Johnson - 3 (-)
Shawne Williams - 5
James White - 8
Fred Jones - 6

Rick Carlisle - 4
Larry Bird - 5


----------



## Pacers Fan

StephenJackson said:


> I love how so many people are voting for JO to be cut. Keep in mind, this isn't cutting people in hopes of signing a better person to cover for them. Do you people honestly think JO should be voted off before the bench players? If you think this team can win games with a bunch of rookie or 2 year guards w/o a legit post player...then wow.


Stephen Jackson was voted out 2nd, and our former starting PG was voted out first. This team isn't looking to win. We're looking to get rid of the guys we don't like.


----------



## The Man

Jeff Foster - 6
Marquis Daniels - 7
Jermaine O'Neal - 9 (+)
Danny Granger - 10
David Harrison - 6
Sarunas Jasikevicius - 3 
Anthony Johnson - 2 (-)
Shawne Williams - 5
James White - 8
Fred Jones - 6

Rick Carlisle - 4
Larry Bird - 5


----------



## DannyGranger33

Danny Granger +
Saranus -

Jeff Foster - 6
Marquis Daniels - 7
Jermaine O'Neal - 9 
Danny Granger - 11
David Harrison - 6
Sarunas Jasikevicius - 2
Anthony Johnson - 2 
Shawne Williams - 5
James White - 8
Fred Jones - 6

Rick Carlisle - 4
Larry Bird - 5


----------



## Ruff Draft

AJ +
Saranus -

Jeff Foster - 6
Marquis Daniels - 7
Jermaine O'Neal - 9
Danny Granger - 11
David Harrison - 6
Sarunas Jasikevicius - 1
Anthony Johnson - 3
Shawne Williams - 5
James White - 8
Fred Jones - 6

Rick Carlisle - 4
Larry Bird - 5


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

Granger (+)
Harrison (-)

Jeff Foster - 6
Marquis Daniels - 7
Jermaine O'Neal - 9
Danny Granger - 12
David Harrison - 5
Sarunas Jasikevicius - 1
Anthony Johnson - 3
Shawne Williams - 5
James White - 8
Fred Jones - 6

Rick Carlisle - 4
Larry Bird - 5


----------



## absolutebest

Sarunas is eliminated.

A.J. (+)
Sarunas (-)

Jeff Foster - 6
Marquis Daniels - 7
Jermaine O'Neal - 9
Danny Granger - 12
David Harrison - 5
Anthony Johnson - 4
Shawne Williams - 5
James White - 8
Fred Jones - 6

Rick Carlisle - 4
Larry Bird - 5


----------



## absolutebest

I can't believe that people on here are trying to eliminate A.J. Did you even watch the playoffs?


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

absolutebest said:


> I can't believe that people on here are trying to eliminate A.J. Did you even watch the playoffs?





> He only plays at a high level when he starts, and I don't understand why that is. When he plays as a backup, he's tentative and ineffective. When he starts, however, he takes more shots than anybody else on the team, including Jermaine.


That's how I see it!


----------



## StephenJackson

absolutebest said:


> I can't believe that people on here are trying to eliminate A.J. Did you even watch the playoffs?


They probably did. But they'd rather vote for unprovens.


----------



## Auggie

because the "proven" ones have proved nothing. our backcourt tinsley aj and jax have taken us nowhere and never will.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Auggie said:


> because the "proven" ones have proved nothing. our backcourt tinsley aj and jax have taken us nowhere and never will.


Neither will Jermaine. :biggrin:


----------



## StephenJackson

Auggie said:


> because the "proven" ones have proved nothing. our backcourt tinsley aj and jax have taken us nowhere and never will.


Keep telling yourself that. Let's see how far a team consisting of one year and two year teams will take us.

Actually, don't bother, I'll tell you. Atlanta Hawks material.

And why on Earth would you say anything bad about AJ?

Man. Some of the most inappreciative fans I've ever seen.

Edit:

And actually, our current team has taken us plenty of places. Eastern Conference finals twice, and the playoffs every year. This team isn't a big market team. I'm sorry that we can't buy a championship. This isn't LA. We aren't going to have a team of a million superstars. Given the circumstances this team has faced and the success the team has had by making it to the playoffs every year, including two trips to the ECFs, and the fact that this is a small market team...just wow.

It's ridiculous. If you want a team that is going to be NBA championship material every year, move to LA or Miami. JO has done all he has been able to do to bring this team as far as he could. What was he when we got him? A bench player. Look at him now. He isn't Garnett, but he is all that we have and he pours his heart and soul into this team. Not only that, but he has always been great to the community. You guys take him for granted way too much. He has blossomed from a bench player to a 20-10 player every year here practically, and he helps ensure us a spot in the playoffs every year. Jackson, Tinsley...whatever they can go. But to hate on JO the way people do here just really amazes me. It really does.

I don't know what kind of miracle cure you guys expect to find, but you aren't going to find it. Granger isn't going to carry this team any farther than JO has. All Granger is right now is a poor man's version of an all-star SF...which there are plenty of in the league. Not to hate on Granger, I love the kid. But you guys act like he is some God Send that is going to save us and carry us. That's not going to happen. Not without JO. JO w/o Granger is 1,000,000 times better than Granger w/o JO.

And Pacers Fan, I know JO doesn't box out enough and shoots too many jumpers, so you can spare me that post in response to this. I often times hope JO does get traded just so I can see everyone here eat their words when they realize that this is no longer a playoff team. 

I don't know, I guess I'm different than other Pacers' fans in that I don't live in Indy and became a Pacers fan because of Reggie. And then because of that I became a JO fan. Now that Reggie is gone, all I have is JO. I love the Pacers, and I love Pacers fans. But the disrespect that the Pacers Fans community gives JO really disgusts me. Talk about taking someone for granted.


----------



## Pacers Fan

StephenJackson said:


> Let's see how far a team consisting of one year and two year teams will take us.


That's not the point of this. Only one person survives, and it's not going to be one of the players who has let us down the past few years.



> And why on Earth would you say anything bad about AJ?


Well, he's overweight, slow, and looks like beetlejuice, but other than that, he's a fine PG.


----------



## StephenJackson

Pacers Fan said:


> That's not the point of this. Only one person survives, and it's not going to be one of the players who has let us down the past few years.


No, maybe not to you. But in response to Auggie's post, it was.





> Well, he's overweight, slow, and looks like beetlejuice, but other than that, he's a fine PG.


And ten times the basketball player Eddie Gill will ever dream of being. Have fun not being in the NBA anymore, Eddie.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

StephenJackson said:


> Keep telling yourself that. Let's see how far a team consisting of one year and two year teams will take us.
> 
> Actually, don't bother, I'll tell you. Atlanta Hawks material.
> 
> And why on Earth would you say anything bad about AJ?
> 
> Man. Some of the most inappreciative fans I've ever seen.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> And actually, our current team has taken us plenty of places. Eastern Conference finals twice, and the playoffs every year. This team isn't a big market team. I'm sorry that we can't buy a championship. This isn't LA. We aren't going to have a team of a million superstars. Given the circumstances this team has faced and the success the team has had by making it to the playoffs every year, including two trips to the ECFs, and the fact that this is a small market team...just wow.
> 
> It's ridiculous. If you want a team that is going to be NBA championship material every year, move to LA or Miami. JO has done all he has been able to do to bring this team as far as he could. What was he when we got him? A bench player. Look at him now. He isn't Garnett, but he is all that we have and he pours his heart and soul into this team. Not only that, but he has always been great to the community. You guys take him for granted way too much. He has blossomed from a bench player to a 20-10 player every year here practically, and he helps ensure us a spot in the playoffs every year. Jackson, Tinsley...whatever they can go. But to hate on JO the way people do here just really amazes me. It really does.
> 
> I don't know what kind of miracle cure you guys expect to find, but you aren't going to find it. Granger isn't going to carry this team any farther than JO has. All Granger is right now is a poor man's version of an all-star SF...which there are plenty of in the league. Not to hate on Granger, I love the kid. But you guys act like he is some God Send that is going to save us and carry us. That's not going to happen. Not without JO. JO w/o Granger is 1,000,000 times better than Granger w/o JO.
> 
> And Pacers Fan, I know JO doesn't box out enough and shoots too many jumpers, so you can spare me that post in response to this. I often times hope JO does get traded just so I can see everyone here eat their words when they realize that this is no longer a playoff team.
> 
> I don't know, I guess I'm different than other Pacers' fans in that I don't live in Indy and became a Pacers fan because of Reggie. And then because of that I became a JO fan. Now that Reggie is gone, all I have is JO. I love the Pacers, and I love Pacers fans. But the disrespect that the Pacers Fans community gives JO really disgusts me. Talk about taking someone for granted.



Great post Jax, and I couldn't agree more :clap: .....There's really nothing much I can really add to that so I won't try...

Great job once again doggy... :cheers:


----------



## StephenJackson

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Great post Jax, and I couldn't agree more :clap: .....There's really nothing much I can really add to that so I won't try...
> 
> Great job once again doggy... :cheers:



At least somebody agrees with me. I feel like I'm the only Pacer fan left who actually respects everything that JO has done for this franchise. 

At least Webber acted like an *** out in Sacramento to get the fans to turn on him. But JO has been nothing but a plus for the Indy community and he has lead us to the playoffs every year. JO has never been the problem in Indy and never will be the problem. The only time he'll ever be the problem to Indy is when he's not on this team...which I pray will be never.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

StephenJackson said:


> At least somebody agrees with me. I feel like I'm the only Pacer fan left who actually respects everything that JO has done for this franchise.



Nah man you're definetly not alone, I mean you know sometimes I may critizise his game, and get mad at his decison making, but by no means do I want him out of this team....

People don't realize just how important he is, and how much his precense means to our squad....

Pacers without JO = Hawks......uke:


----------



## Pacers Fan

StephenJackson said:


> And ten times the basketball player Eddie Gill will ever dream of being. Have fun not being in the NBA anymore, Eddie.


Gill > AJ. You'll see this year. It's Gill's breakout season.



> But JO has been nothing but a plus for the Indy community and he has lead us to the playoffs every year.


Sure, doing things in the community is nice, but it doesn't win us ballgames. JO has never and will never lead us anywhere.



> And actually, our current team has taken us plenty of places. Eastern Conference finals twice, and the playoffs every year.


That's not our current team. Those Eastern Conference Finals teams were Ron Artest, and now he's gone.



> It's ridiculous. If you want a team that is going to be NBA championship material every year, move to LA or Miami.


LA's always been an off and on dynasty, and Miami's only won one championship.



> JO has done all he has been able to do to bring this team as far as he could. What was he when we got him? A bench player.


Well, he was a starter that season we got him. I do applaud his improvements, but he's only been getting worse since '03-'04



> he pours his heart and soul into this team.


I wish he'd pour his heart and soul into rebounding and playing like big men should, instead of criticizing teammates.



> he helps ensure us a spot in the playoffs every year.


He didn't help too much last year.



> Granger isn't going to carry this team any farther than JO has.


He's only a rookie, and has a lot of potential. Granted, I doubt he ever becomes more than a 2nd option-caliber player, but hey, that's what JO should be.



> All Granger is right now is a poor man's version of an all-star SF


Who will probably be an all-star someday.



> And Pacers Fan, I know JO doesn't box out enough and shoots too many jumpers, so you can spare me that post in response to this.


Sorry, I hadn't read this, and I already did.



> I often times hope JO does get traded just so I can see everyone here eat their words when they realize that this is no longer a playoff team.


We're only a borderline playoff team right now with JO, anyway.



> Now that Reggie is gone, all I have is JO.


Really? You can't support the lesser Pacers near as much as the best one?


----------



## StephenJackson

Okay, let's get back to the voting/game in this thread. All other discussion on JO and whatnot will be in a new thread.


----------



## Gonzo

Pacers Fan said:


> Gill > AJ. You'll see this year. It's Gill's breakout season.


Hmmm.. Didn't some people say that about Bender last summer?


----------



## parkerj0

Jeff Foster - 6
Marquis Daniels - 7
Jermaine O'Neal - 10 (+)
Danny Granger - 12
David Harrison - 4 (-)
Anthony Johnson - 4
Shawne Williams - 5
James White - 8
Fred Jones - 6

Rick Carlisle - 4
Larry Bird -5


----------



## btyler

Jeff Foster - 6
Marquis Daniels - 7
Jermaine O'Neal - 9 (-)
Danny Granger - 12
David Harrison - 4
Anthony Johnson - 4
Shawne Williams - 5
James White - 9 (+)
Fred Jones - 6

Rick Carlisle - 4
Larry Bird -5


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Jeff Foster - 6
Marquis Daniels - 7
Jermaine O'Neal - 9 
Danny Granger - 12
David Harrison - 4
Anthony Johnson - 4
Shawne Williams - 5
James White - 8 (-)
Fred Jones - 6

Rick Carlisle - 5 (+)
Larry Bird -5


----------



## Auggie

Nice rebuttle, I'm only editing the score in the survivor game, because Pacerholic added 1 to carlisle which put him at 5, but you have him at 4. 

Jeff Foster - 6
Marquis Daniels - 7
Jermaine O'Neal - 10 (+)
Danny Granger - 12
David Harrison - 4
Anthony Johnson - 4
Shawne Williams - 5
James White - 8 (-) 
Fred Jones - 6

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird -5



> Keep telling yourself that. Let's see how far a team consisting of one year and two year teams will take us.
> 
> Actually, don't bother, I'll tell you. Atlanta Hawks material.
> 
> And why on Earth would you say anything bad about AJ?
> 
> Man. Some of the most inappreciative fans I've ever seen.


pfft please. who even said let the rooks and sophomores lead the team? as far as im concerned JO is still the leader of the team. hopefully tinsley and jax are traded for someone who can actually contribute, just like croshere was. we dont need a whining injury-prone pg and a jax whos a too streaky shooter and "jax" up shots. AJ? dont really mind having him around if we cant get anything good for him. he is not a winner nor a hero, yet he thinks he is. i do acknowlegde his heart and will and his performance last year, but i have said nothing wrong when i said he hasnt led us anywhere.

inappreciative? i've been loyally following the pacers since 1994. my sentiments lies with the team that took us to the finals in 2000. i may not be as closely attached to these new era pacer players, but that also gives me more room to be unbiased. from an objective point of view, the above mentioned players are not what we need. tinsley is playing the valuable pg position, he cannot be injury-proned. sjax is best a third-option player, he is best when playing his role on the spurs-championship team. on the pacers, since artest is gone he has become our second-option. we dont want nor need him as second opt. 



> And actually, our current team has taken us plenty of places. Eastern Conference finals twice, and the playoffs every year. This team isn't a big market team. I'm sorry that we can't buy a championship. This isn't LA. We aren't going to have a team of a million superstars. Given the circumstances this team has faced and the success the team has had by making it to the playoffs every year, including two trips to the ECFs, and the fact that this is a small market team...just wow.


ECF twice? i only count one. we were there in 2004 where we lost to detroit. thats one. care to tell me when we were in ECF the second time? 

although you're right we're not a big market team. but given all the talent we've over the years, and the weakness of the eastern conference these recent years, surely we couldve done better than 4 first round exits in 6 years.

the rest i read but didnt bother to reply, as it was more directed to pacer fan than me(regarding JO)


----------



## bbasok

Jeff Foster - 6
Marquis Daniels - 7
Jermaine O'Neal - 10
Danny Granger - 13(+)
David Harrison - 4
Anthony Johnson - 4
Shawne Williams - 4(-)
James White - 8 
Fred Jones - 6

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird -5


----------



## StephenJackson

Jeff Foster - 6
Marquis Daniels - 7
Jermaine O'Neal - 11 (+)
Danny Granger - 12 (-)
David Harrison - 4
Anthony Johnson - 4
Shawne Williams - 4
James White - 8 
Fred Jones - 6

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird -5

ps: I love Granger. I'm just thinking strategy wise. :biggrin:


----------



## The Man

Jeff Foster - 6
Marquis Daniels - 7
Jermaine O'Neal - 12 (+)
Danny Granger - 11 (-)
David Harrison - 4
Anthony Johnson - 4
Shawne Williams - 4
James White - 8
Fred Jones - 6

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird -5


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

Jeff Foster - 6
Marquis Daniels - 7
Jermaine O'Neal - 13 (+)
Danny Granger - 11
David Harrison - 3 (-)
Anthony Johnson - 4
Shawne Williams - 4
James White - 8
Fred Jones - 6

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird -5


----------



## Pacers Fan

Jeff Foster - 6
Marquis Daniels - 7
Jermaine O'Neal - 12 (-)
Danny Granger - 12 (+)
David Harrison - 3
Anthony Johnson - 4
Shawne Williams - 4
James White - 8
Fred Jones - 6

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird -5


----------



## absolutebest

Jeff Foster - 5 (-)
Marquis Daniels - 7
Jermaine O'Neal - 12 
Danny Granger - 12 
David Harrison - 3
Anthony Johnson - 5 (+)
Shawne Williams - 4 
James White - 8
Fred Jones - 6

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird -5


----------



## Ruff Draft

Jeff Foster - 5 
Marquis Daniels - 7
Jermaine O'Neal - 12 
Danny Granger - 12 
David Harrison - 3
Anthony Johnson - 6 (+)
Shawne Williams - 3 (-) 
James White - 8
Fred Jones - 6

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird -5


----------



## jermaine7fan

Jeff Foster - 4 (-)
Marquis Daniels - 7
Jermaine O'Neal - 13 (+)
Danny Granger - 12 
David Harrison - 3
Anthony Johnson - 6 
Shawne Williams - 3 
James White - 8
Fred Jones - 6

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird -5


----------



## Gonzo

Jeff Foster - 4 
Marquis Daniels - 7
Jermaine O'Neal - 13
Danny Granger - 12 
David Harrison - 4 (+)
Anthony Johnson - 5 (-)
Shawne Williams - 3 
James White - 8
Fred Jones - 6

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird -5


----------



## DannyGranger33

Granger +
S. Williams -

Jeff Foster - 4
Marquis Daniels - 7
Jermaine O'Neal - 13
Danny Granger - 13
David Harrison - 4 
Anthony Johnson - 5 
Shawne Williams - 2
James White - 8
Fred Jones - 6

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird -5


----------



## parkerj0

Jeff Foster - 4
Marquis Daniels - 7
Jermaine O'Neal - 14 (+)
Danny Granger - 13
David Harrison - 4 
Anthony Johnson - 5 
Shawne Williams - 2
James White - 8
Fred Jones - 6

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird - 4 (-)

After rumors of Foster and Sarunas for Wells, I had to drop Bird, I am starting to get nervous.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Jeff Foster - 4
Marquis Daniels - 7
Jermaine O'Neal - 14 
Danny Granger - 13
David Harrison - 5 (+) 
Anthony Johnson - 5 
Shawne Williams - 2
James White - 8
Fred Jones - 5 (-)

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird - 4 


Gotta keep the Hulk alive!!!....I truly believe that this new season is when we'll see him greener than he has ever been... :cheers:


----------



## The Man

I'm with you on Harrison...

Jeff Foster - 4
Marquis Daniels - 7
Jermaine O'Neal - 14
Danny Granger - 13
David Harrison - 6 (+)
Anthony Johnson - 4 (-)
Shawne Williams - 2
James White - 8
Fred Jones - 5

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird - 4


----------



## Pacers Fan

Jeff Foster - 4
Marquis Daniels - 7
Jermaine O'Neal - 13 (-)
Danny Granger - 14 (+)
David Harrison - 6
Anthony Johnson - 4
Shawne Williams - 2
James White - 8
Fred Jones - 5

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird - 4


----------



## Gonzo

Jeff Foster - 5 (+)
Marquis Daniels - 7
Jermaine O'Neal - 12 (-)
Danny Granger - 14
David Harrison - 6
Anthony Johnson - 4
Shawne Williams - 2
James White - 8
Fred Jones - 5

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird - 4


----------



## btyler

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 7
Jermaine O'Neal - 11 (-)
Danny Granger - 14
David Harrison - 6
Anthony Johnson - 4
Shawne Williams - 2
James White - 9 (+)
Fred Jones - 5

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird - 4


----------



## absolutebest

Jeff Foster - 4 (-)
Marquis Daniels - 7
Jermaine O'Neal - 12 (+)
Danny Granger - 14
David Harrison - 6 
Anthony Johnson - 4
Shawne Williams - 2
James White - 9 
Fred Jones - 5

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird - 4


----------



## parkerj0

Jeff Foster - 4 
Marquis Daniels - 7
Jermaine O'Neal - 12 
Danny Granger - 15 (+)
David Harrison - 6 
Anthony Johnson - 4
Shawne Williams - 1 (-) 
James White - 9 
Fred Jones - 5

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird - 4


----------



## Banjoriddim

Jeff Foster - 4 
Marquis Daniels - 8 (+)
Jermaine O'Neal - 12 
Danny Granger - 15 
David Harrison - 6 
Anthony Johnson - 4
Shawne Williams - 1 
James White - 9 
Fred Jones - 4 (-)

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird - 4


----------



## DannyGranger33

Danny Granger +
Shawne Williams - 

Shawne Williams is now eliminated.

Jeff Foster - 4
Marquis Daniels - 8 
Jermaine O'Neal - 12
Danny Granger - 16
David Harrison - 6
Anthony Johnson - 4
James White - 9
Fred Jones - 4 

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird - 4


----------



## StephenJackson

Jeff Foster - 4
Marquis Daniels - 8 
Jermaine O'Neal - 13 (+)
Danny Granger - 15 (-)
David Harrison - 6
Anthony Johnson - 4
James White - 9
Fred Jones - 4 

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird - 4


----------



## jermaine7fan

Jeff Foster - 3 (-)
Marquis Daniels - 8 
Jermaine O'Neal - 14 (+)
Danny Granger - 15 
David Harrison - 6
Anthony Johnson - 4
James White - 9
Fred Jones - 4 

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird - 4


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Jeff Foster - 4 (+)
Marquis Daniels - 8 
Jermaine O'Neal - 14 
Danny Granger - 15 
David Harrison - 6
Anthony Johnson - 4
James White - 9
Fred Jones - 3 (-) 

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird - 4


Fiesty Foster cannot go!!!


----------



## Auggie

Jeff Foster - 5 (+)
Marquis Daniels - 8
Jermaine O'Neal - 14
Danny Granger - 15
David Harrison - 6
Anthony Johnson - 4
James White - 8 (-)
Fred Jones - 3 

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird - 4


----------



## The Man

Jeff Foster - 5 
Marquis Daniels - 8
Jermaine O'Neal - 15 (+)
Danny Granger - 15
David Harrison - 6
Anthony Johnson - 3 (-)
James White - 8 
Fred Jones - 3

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird - 4


----------



## Pacers Fan

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 8
Jermaine O'Neal - 13 (-)
Danny Granger - 16 (+)
David Harrison - 6
Anthony Johnson - 4
James White - 8
Fred Jones - 3 

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird - 4


----------



## absolutebest

Pacers Fan, I know that you dislike Jermaine but you can still only subtract 1. He should be at 14, so...

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 8
Jermaine O'Neal - 15 (+)
Danny Granger - 16 
David Harrison - 6
Anthony Johnson - 4
James White - 8
Fred Jones - 2 (-) 

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird - 4


----------



## Pacers Fan

absolutebest said:


> Pacers Fan, I know that you dislike Jermaine but you can still only subtract 1. He should be at 14, so...


Haha, I knew that seemed a little odd, but I didn't realize it.


----------



## bruindre

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 8
Jermaine O'Neal - 15 
*Danny Granger* - 17 (+) 
David Harrison - 6
Anthony Johnson - 4
James White - 8
*Fred Jones* - 1 (-) 

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird - 4


----------



## DannyGranger33

Danny Granger +
Fred Jones -

Fred Jones is now eliminated.

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 8
Jermaine O'Neal - 15
Danny Granger - 18
David Harrison - 6
Anthony Johnson - 4
James White - 8

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird - 4


----------



## Grangerx33

How do you eliminate Fred Jones? Wow.


----------



## Wayne

Lmao no kidding and I don't get why everyone on these boards are hyped about Danny Granger so much. He's only played 1 year off the bench, we have yet to see if he's consistent. Same goes to James White, etc. I mean Jermaine O'Neal and Fred Jones and Anthony Johnson and Jeff Foster are proven veterans.


----------



## Ruff Draft

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 8
Jermaine O'Neal - 15
Danny Granger - 18
David Harrison - 5(-)
Anthony Johnson - 5(+)
James White - 8

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird - 4


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 8
Jermaine O'Neal - 16 (+)
Danny Granger - 18
David Harrison - 4 (-)
Anthony Johnson - 5
James White - 8

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird - 4


----------



## Gonzo

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 8
Jermaine O'Neal - 15 (-)
Danny Granger - 18
David Harrison - 5 (+)
Anthony Johnson - 5
James White - 8

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird - 4


----------



## parkerj0

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 8
Jermaine O'Neal - 16 (+)
Danny Granger - 18
David Harrison - 4 (-)
Anthony Johnson - 5
James White - 8

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird - 4


----------



## The Man

Wayne said:


> Lmao no kidding and I don't get why everyone on these boards are hyped about Danny Granger so much. He's only played 1 year off the bench, we have yet to see if he's consistent. Same goes to James White, etc. I mean Jermaine O'Neal and Fred Jones and Anthony Johnson and Jeff Foster are proven veterans.


I agree


----------



## grace

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 8
Jermaine O'Neal - 16 
Danny Granger - 19 (+)
David Harrison - 4 
Anthony Johnson - 5
James White - 8

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird - 3 (-)


----------



## absolutebest

Freddie and Jeff haven't been nearly as consistent as J.O. and A.J. The new guys get the benefit of the doubt as well. Plus, James White is tearing up the summer league and we all know what Marquis can do when he gets the opportunity. And Granger is a future star. If you can't see that, then you are blind.


----------



## Auggie

Wayne said:


> Lmao no kidding and I don't get why everyone on these boards are hyped about Danny Granger so much. He's only played 1 year off the bench, we have yet to see if he's consistent. Same goes to James White, etc. I mean Jermaine O'Neal and Fred Jones and Anthony Johnson and Jeff Foster are proven veterans.


think you shouldnt take this "survivor" game so seriously. we've had two frustrating years, and these new players come as a sort of breathe of fresh air into the team, especially granger, anyways like said, dont take it too seriously


----------



## Pacers Fan

absolutebest said:


> Freddie and Jeff haven't been nearly as consistent as J.O. and A.J.


AJ sure, but not Jermaine. Jones and Foster are much more consistent than Jermaine.


----------



## StephenJackson

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 8
Jermaine O'Neal - 17 (+) 
Danny Granger - 18 (-) 
David Harrison - 4 
Anthony Johnson - 5
James White - 8

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird - 3


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 8
Jermaine O'Neal - 17 
Danny Granger - 18 
David Harrison - 4 
Anthony Johnson - 5
James White - 7 (-)

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird - 4 (+)


Bird doesn't deserve to be so low.


----------



## Auggie

Jeff Foster - 6 (+)
Marquis Daniels - 8
Jermaine O'Neal - 17 
Danny Granger - 17 (-) 
David Harrison - 4 
Anthony Johnson - 5
James White - 7 

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird - 4


----------



## Gonzo

Jeff Foster - 6
Marquis Daniels - 8
Jermaine O'Neal - 16 (-)
Danny Granger - 17 
David Harrison - 4 
Anthony Johnson - 5
James White - 7 

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird - 5 (+)


----------



## parkerj0

Jeff Foster - 6
Marquis Daniels - 8
Jermaine O'Neal - 17 (+) 
Danny Granger - 17 
David Harrison - 3 (-)
Anthony Johnson - 5
James White - 7 

Rick Carlisle - 5
Larry Bird - 5


----------



## bruindre

Jeff Foster - 6
Marquis Daniels - 8
Jermaine O'Neal - 17 
Danny Granger - 17 
*David Harrison - 2 * (-)
Anthony Johnson - 5
James White - 7 

*Rick Carlisle - 6* (+)
Larry Bird - 5


----------



## The Man

Jeff Foster - 6
Marquis Daniels - 9 (+)
Jermaine O'Neal - 17
Danny Granger - 16 (-)
David Harrison - 2 
Anthony Johnson - 5
James White - 7

Rick Carlisle - 6 
Larry Bird - 5
_______________________________________________

I like Granger but I needed to bring him down because he is not equal to JO.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

Jeff Foster - 6
Marquis Daniels - 9 
Jermaine O'Neal - 18 (+)
Danny Granger - 16
David Harrison - 1 (-)
Anthony Johnson - 5
James White - 7

Rick Carlisle - 6 
Larry Bird - 5


----------



## The Man

Everyone in the thread has been REPPED


----------



## bbasok

Jeff Foster - 5(-)
Marquis Daniels - 9 
Jermaine O'Neal - 18
Danny Granger - 17(+)
David Harrison - 1
Anthony Johnson - 5
James White - 7

Rick Carlisle - 6 
Larry Bird - 5


----------



## StephenJackson

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 9 
Jermaine O'Neal - 19 (+)
Danny Granger - 16 (-)
David Harrison - 1
Anthony Johnson - 5
James White - 7

Rick Carlisle - 6 
Larry Bird - 5


----------



## IndianaJones

Jeff Foster - 6
Marquis Daniels - 6
Jermaine O'Neal - 9
Danny Granger - 10
David Harrison - 5 (-)
Sarunas Jasikevicius - 4
Anthony Johnson - 4
Shawne Williams - 5
James White - 7
Fred Jones - 6 (+)

Rick Carlisle - 4 
Larry Bird - 5


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

IndianaJones said:


> Jeff Foster - 6
> Marquis Daniels - 6
> Jermaine O'Neal - 9
> Danny Granger - 10
> David Harrison - 5 (-)
> Sarunas Jasikevicius - 4
> Anthony Johnson - 4
> Shawne Williams - 5
> James White - 7
> Fred Jones - 6 (+)
> 
> Rick Carlisle - 4
> Larry Bird - 5



We're coping from the person above so this post doesn't really count as most of these guys are already eliminated....

Welcome to our boards btw Jones, and if you have any questions let me know... :cheers:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 8 (-)
Jermaine O'Neal - 19 
Danny Granger - 16 
David Harrison - 2 (+)
Anthony Johnson - 5
James White - 7

Rick Carlisle - 6 
Larry Bird - 5


----------



## btyler

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 8 
Jermaine O'Neal - 18 (-)
Danny Granger - 16
David Harrison - 2 
Anthony Johnson - 5
James White - 8 (+)

Rick Carlisle - 6
Larry Bird - 5


----------



## Auggie

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 8
Jermaine O'Neal - 17 (-) 
Danny Granger - 16
David Harrison - 3 (+)
Anthony Johnson - 5
James White - 8 

Rick Carlisle - 6
Larry Bird - 5


----------



## bbasok

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 8
Jermaine O'Neal - 17
Danny Granger - 16
David Harrison - 2(-) 
Anthony Johnson - 5
James White - 9(+)

Rick Carlisle - 6
Larry Bird - 5


----------



## absolutebest

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 9 (+)
Jermaine O'Neal - 17
Danny Granger - 16
David Harrison - 1 (-) 
Anthony Johnson - 5
James White - 9

Rick Carlisle - 6
Larry Bird - 5

Sick of people keeping Foster and Harrison on life support. What did they do in the playoffs that Fred Jones and Stephen Jackson didn't do? They did less.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

absolutebest said:


> Sick of people keeping Foster and Harrison on life support. What did they do in the playoffs that Fred Jones and Stephen Jackson didn't do? They did less.



Well I guess we never know since The Hulk barely got any playing time last season, and he didn't even smell the playoffs, unlike those other two...

I'll take David over Jones any day of the week, and hopefully he finally gets the PT that he deserves.

What has Marquis done for us btw??


----------



## Pacers Fan

absolutebest said:


> Sick of people keeping Foster and Harrison on life support. What did they do in the playoffs that Fred Jones and Stephen Jackson didn't do? They did less.


So all of a sudden, 6 games matter more than 82?

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 9
Jermaine O'Neal - 16 (-)
Danny Granger - 16 
David Harrison - 2 (+)
Anthony Johnson - 5
James White - 9

Rick Carlisle - 6
Larry Bird - 5


----------



## bruindre

Jeff Foster - 5
*Marquis Daniels - 10 * (+)
Jermaine O'Neal - 16 
Danny Granger - 16 
*David Harrison - 1* (-)
Anthony Johnson - 5
James White - 9

Rick Carlisle - 6
Larry Bird - 5


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 9 (-)
Jermaine O'Neal - 16 
Danny Granger - 16 
David Harrison - 2 (+)
Anthony Johnson - 5
James White - 9

Rick Carlisle - 6
Larry Bird - 5


----------



## absolutebest

Pacers Fan said:


> So all of a sudden, 6 games matter more than 82?
> 
> Jeff Foster - 5
> Marquis Daniels - 9
> Jermaine O'Neal - 16 (-)
> Danny Granger - 16
> David Harrison - 2 (+)
> Anthony Johnson - 5
> James White - 9
> 
> Rick Carlisle - 6
> Larry Bird - 5


Yes. The Playoffs are what truly matters. And Marquis is new, has tons of potential, and gets the benefit of the doubt because he is new. He, unlike others, hasn't let us down.


----------



## Auggie

our roster is very thin up front, thats why foster and harrison are very appreciated atm.


----------



## Pacers Fan

absolutebest said:


> Yes. The Playoffs are what truly matters. And Marquis is new, has tons of potential, and gets the benefit of the doubt because he is new. He, unlike others, hasn't let us down.


Yes, the playoffs matter more, but 6 games isn't enough to judge someone. If they mattered so much to everyone, JO would've been one of the first eliminated, and AJ would be far ahead of anyone.


----------



## btyler

Pacers Fan said:


> Yes, the playoffs matter more, but 6 games isn't enough to judge someone. If they mattered so much to everyone, JO would've been one of the first eliminated, and AJ would be far ahead of anyone.


QFT.

JO didn't exactly "carry us to the playoffs" this year. He's like ice, he melts in the heat of competition.


----------



## The Man

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 9 
Jermaine O'Neal - 17 (+)
Danny Granger - 16
David Harrison - 2 
Anthony Johnson - 5
James White - 9

Rick Carlisle - 5 (-)
Larry Bird - 5


----------



## parkerj0

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 9 
Jermaine O'Neal - 17 (+) 
Danny Granger - 16 
David Harrison - 1 (-)
Anthony Johnson - 5
James White - 9

Rick Carlisle - 6
Larry Bird - 5


----------



## absolutebest

David Harrison is now eliminated.

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 9 
Jermaine O'Neal - 17 
Danny Granger - 16 
David Harrison - 0 (-)
Anthony Johnson - 6 (+)
James White - 9

Rick Carlisle - 6
Larry Bird - 5


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

absolutebest said:


> And Marquis is new, has tons of potential.



What, and The Hulk doesn't?....

Daniels is gonna be just another Fred Jones, but with worst shooting watch.


----------



## Pacers Fan

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Daniels is gonna be just another Fred Jones, but with worst shooting watch.


A taller and better ball handling/decision-making Freddie.


----------



## Auggie

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 9 
Jermaine O'Neal - 16 (-) 
Danny Granger - 16 
Anthony Johnson - 6
James White - 9

Rick Carlisle - 7 (+)
Larry Bird - 5


----------



## StephenJackson

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 9 
Jermaine O'Neal - 17 (+) 
Danny Granger - 15 (-)
Anthony Johnson - 6
James White - 9

Rick Carlisle - 7 
Larry Bird - 5


----------



## Pacers Fan

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 9 
Jermaine O'Neal - 16 (-)
Danny Granger - 16 (+)
Anthony Johnson - 6
James White - 9

Rick Carlisle - 7 
Larry Bird - 5


----------



## btyler

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 9
Jermaine O'Neal - 15 (-)
Danny Granger - 16
Anthony Johnson - 6
James White - 10 (+)

Rick Carlisle - 7
Larry Bird - 5


----------



## The Man

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 9
Jermaine O'Neal - 16 (+)
Danny Granger - 16
Anthony Johnson - 5 (-)
James White - 10

Rick Carlisle - 7
Larry Bird - 5


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

I don't know if you tried to pull a quick one, but the post above you has JO at 16, and you subtracted from James White...yet you have JO at 15. So I'm gonna fix that.

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 9
Jermaine O'Neal - 16
Danny Granger - 16
Anthony Johnson - 5
James White - 9 (-)

Rick Carlisle - 7
Larry Bird - 6 (+)


----------



## btyler

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 9
Jermaine O'Neal - 15 (-)
Danny Granger - 16
Anthony Johnson - 5
James White - 10 (+)

Rick Carlisle - 7
Larry Bird - 6


----------



## bruindre

Jeff Foster - 5
*Marquis Daniels - 10 * (+)
Jermaine O'Neal - 15 
Danny Granger - 16
*Anthony Johnson - 4* (-)
James White - 10 

Rick Carlisle - 7
Larry Bird - 6


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

Johnson should have only 4


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Jermaniac Fan said:


> Johnson should have only 4


Fixed it....



Jeff Foster - 6 (+)
Marquis Daniels - 9 (-)
Jermaine O'Neal - 15 
Danny Granger - 16
Anthony Johnson - 4 
James White - 10 

Rick Carlisle - 7
Larry Bird - 6


----------



## IndianaJones

Jeff Foster - 6 
Marquis Daniels - 9
Jermaine O'Neal - 16 (+)
Danny Granger - 15 (-)
Anthony Johnson - 4
James White - 10

Rick Carlisle - 7
Larry Bird - 6



Granger is not better than O'Neal


----------



## StephenJackson

IndianaJones said:


> Granger is not better than O'Neal


No kidding.


Jeff Foster - 6 
Marquis Daniels - 9
Jermaine O'Neal - 17 (+)
Danny Granger - 14 (-)
Anthony Johnson - 4
James White - 10

Rick Carlisle - 7
Larry Bird - 6


----------



## Auggie

Jeff Foster - 6
Marquis Daniels - 8 (-)
Jermaine O'Neal - 17
Danny Granger - 14 
Anthony Johnson - 4
James White - 10

Rick Carlisle - 8 (+)
Larry Bird - 6


----------



## absolutebest

Jeff Foster - 6
Marquis Daniels - 8 
Jermaine O'Neal - 17
Danny Granger - 14 
Anthony Johnson - 5 (+)
James White - 9 (-)

Rick Carlisle - 8 
Larry Bird - 6


----------



## bbasok

Jeff Foster - 5(-)
Marquis Daniels - 9(+)
Jermaine O'Neal - 17
Danny Granger - 14 
Anthony Johnson - 5
James White - 9
Rick Carlisle - 8 
Larry Bird - 6


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 9
Jermaine O'Neal - 17
Danny Granger - 14 
Anthony Johnson - 5
James White - 8 (-)
Rick Carlisle - 8 
Larry Bird - 7 (+)


----------



## The Man

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 9 (+)
Jermaine O'Neal - 17
Danny Granger - 14 (-)
Anthony Johnson - 5
James White - 8
Rick Carlisle - 8
Larry Bird - 7


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 8 (-)
Jermaine O'Neal - 18 (+)
Danny Granger - 14 
Anthony Johnson - 5
James White - 8
Rick Carlisle - 8
Larry Bird - 7


----------



## StephenJackson

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 8 
Jermaine O'Neal - 19 (+)
Danny Granger - 13 (-) 
Anthony Johnson - 5
James White - 8
Rick Carlisle - 8
Larry Bird - 7


----------



## absolutebest

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 9 (+)
Jermaine O'Neal - 19 
Danny Granger - 13 
Anthony Johnson - 5
James White - 7 (-)
Rick Carlisle - 8
Larry Bird - 7


----------



## Pacers Fan

IndianaJones said:


> Granger is not better than O'Neal


So? That's not what we're voting on.

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 9
Jermaine O'Neal - 18 (-) 
Danny Granger - 14 (+) 
Anthony Johnson - 5
James White - 7
Rick Carlisle - 8
Larry Bird - 7


----------



## bruindre

How about some of you guys playing some *Warriors' Survivor*??? Check out my sig 4 details.

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 9
*Jermaine O'Neal - 17* (-) 
Danny Granger - 14 
Anthony Johnson - 5
James White - 7
*Rick Carlisle - 9 * (+)
Larry Bird - 7


----------



## Pacers Fan

bruindre said:


> How about some of you guys playing some *Warriors' Survivor*??? Check out my sig 4 details.
> 
> Jeff Foster - 5
> Marquis Daniels - 9
> *Jermaine O'Neal - 17* (-)
> Danny Granger - 14
> Anthony Johnson - 5
> James White - 7
> *Rick Carlisle - 9 * (+)
> Larry Bird - 7


I will, only because you subtracted from Jermaine.


----------



## The Man

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 9
Jermaine O'Neal - 18 (+)
Danny Granger - 14
Anthony Johnson - 5
James White - 7
Rick Carlisle - 8 (-)
Larry Bird - 7


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

Jeff Foster - 4 (-)
Marquis Daniels - 9
Jermaine O'Neal - 19 (+)
Danny Granger - 14
Anthony Johnson - 5
James White - 7
Rick Carlisle - 8
Larry Bird - 7


----------



## bbasok

Jeff Foster - 3 (-)
Marquis Daniels - 9
Jermaine O'Neal - 19
Danny Granger - 15 (+)
Anthony Johnson - 5
James White - 7
Rick Carlisle - 8
Larry Bird - 7


----------



## btyler

Jeff Foster - 3
Marquis Daniels - 9
Jermaine O'Neal - 18 (-)
Danny Granger - 15
Anthony Johnson - 5
James White - 8 (+)
Rick Carlisle - 8
Larry Bird - 7


----------



## absolutebest

Jeff Foster - 3
Marquis Daniels - 10 (+)
Jermaine O'Neal - 18 
Danny Granger - 15
Anthony Johnson - 5
James White - 7 (-)
Rick Carlisle - 8
Larry Bird - 7


----------



## btyler

Jeff Foster - 3
Marquis Daniels - 10
Jermaine O'Neal - 17 (-)
Danny Granger - 15
Anthony Johnson - 5
James White - 8 (+)
Rick Carlisle - 8
Larry Bird - 7


----------



## Auggie

Jeff Foster - 4 (+)
Marquis Daniels - 10
Jermaine O'Neal - 17 
Danny Granger - 15
Anthony Johnson - 4 (-)
James White - 8 
Rick Carlisle - 8
Larry Bird - 7


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Jeff Foster - 5 (+)
Marquis Daniels - 9 (-)
Jermaine O'Neal - 17 
Danny Granger - 15
Anthony Johnson - 4 
James White - 8 
Rick Carlisle - 8
Larry Bird - 7


----------



## StephenJackson

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 9
Jermaine O'Neal - 18 (+) 
Danny Granger - 14 (-)
Anthony Johnson - 4 
James White - 8 
Rick Carlisle - 8
Larry Bird - 7


----------



## bruindre

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 9
*Jermaine O'Neal - 17* (-)
Danny Granger - 14 
Anthony Johnson - 4 
James White - 8 
*Rick Carlisle - 9* (+)
Larry Bird - 7


----------



## StephenJackson

bruindre said:


> Jeff Foster - 5
> Marquis Daniels - 9
> *Jermaine O'Neal - 17* (-)
> Danny Granger - 14
> Anthony Johnson - 4
> James White - 8
> *Rick Carlisle - 9* (+)
> Larry Bird - 7


Are you a Pacers fan?


----------



## bruindre

StephenJackson said:


> Are you a Pacers fan?


Sure I am. Does that mean I *have* to vote for Jermaine?


----------



## bbasok

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 9
Jermaine O'Neal - 17 
Danny Granger - 14 
Anthony Johnson - 3(-) 
James White - 8 
Rick Carlisle - 10(+)
Larry Bird - 7


----------



## The Man

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 9
Jermaine O'Neal - 18 (+)
Danny Granger - 14
Anthony Johnson - 2 (-)
James White - 8
Rick Carlisle - 10
Larry Bird - 7


----------



## Pacers Fan

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 9
Jermaine O'Neal - 17 (-)
Danny Granger - 15 (+)
Anthony Johnson - 2
James White - 8
Rick Carlisle - 10
Larry Bird - 7


----------



## Wayne

This entire survivor stuff is getting pointless when it's only the same people voting over and over again. One dude likes Jermaine and doesn't like Granger and the other guy wants to keep Granger and kick off O'Neal. This game is bogus unless there are more people or else it's never gonna end.


----------



## absolutebest

Wayne said:


> This entire survivor stuff is getting pointless when it's only the same people voting over and over again. One dude likes Jermaine and doesn't like Granger and the other guy wants to keep Granger and kick off O'Neal. This game is bogus unless there are more people or else it's never gonna end.


I'm more worried about the James White fan club and the people keeping Foster on life support. We are having a hard time eliminating people at this point. I'm about to go after A.J. as well, just to get rid of another option for everyone. We'll see if he's still alive after Midnight.


----------



## jermaine7fan

Wayne said:


> This entire survivor stuff is getting pointless when it's only the same people voting over and over again. One dude likes Jermaine and doesn't like Granger and the other guy wants to keep Granger and kick off O'Neal. This game is bogus unless there are more people or else it's never gonna end.


I took this game over to Indystar... where there are a ton of people... 

It caused all kinds of controversy because of cheaters...


http://www2.indystar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=154533&page=22


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Wayne said:


> This entire survivor stuff is getting pointless.


It's not pointless at all...As this is basically the only thread that is keeping this forum alive, and I rather see activity here, than no activity at all...




jermaine7fan said:


> I took this game over to Indystar... where there are a ton of people.



That site is a complete joke, there's a ton of people, but 99% of them are immature clowns.


----------



## The Man

jermaine7fan said:


> I took this game over to Indystar... where there are a ton of people...
> 
> It caused all kinds of controversy because of cheaters...
> 
> 
> http://www2.indystar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=154533&page=22


I saw that on there. I don't post over there though.


----------



## The Man

Wayne said:


> This entire survivor stuff is getting pointless when it's only the same people voting over and over again. One dude likes Jermaine and doesn't like Granger and the other guy wants to keep Granger and kick off O'Neal. This game is bogus unless there are more people or else it's never gonna end.


Then don't play and leave. The votes will start changing as more people are eliminated. Some of us haven't been voting the same people over again.


----------



## bruindre

One thing with the format here in the Pacers board is the time between votes. Other 'survivor' type games work o.k. Those games usually have a one hour time limit--not a one day limit. That might help expediate the process in here.


----------



## bbasok

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 9
Jermaine O'Neal - 17
Danny Granger - 15
Anthony Johnson - 1(-)
James White - 9(+)
Rick Carlisle - 10
Larry Bird - 7


----------



## The Man

bruindre said:


> One thing with the format here in the Pacers board is the time between votes. Other 'survivor' type games work o.k. Those games usually have a one hour time limit--not a one day limit. That might help expediate the process in here.


That's fine with me.


----------



## StephenJackson

bruindre said:


> One thing with the format here in the Pacers board is the time between votes. Other 'survivor' type games work o.k. Those games usually have a one hour time limit--not a one day limit. That might help expediate the process in here.



I disagree. That opens the door for the likelihood of cheating. Plus that screws people like me who work every day and get jipped out of votes.

The system is fine. Twice a day maybe. Anything more than that, no way.


----------



## The Man

StephenJackson said:


> I disagree. That opens the door for the likelihood of cheating. Plus that screws people like me who work every day and get jipped out of votes.
> 
> The system is fine. Twice a day maybe. Anything more than that, no way.


Yeah, it seems to be working fine the way it is. Who cares how long it takes, there is nothing else going on.


----------



## absolutebest

Let's keep it how it is... how long it is taking makes it more suspenseful, as some Pacers hang on for dear life while J.O. and Granger jockey for position.


----------



## bruindre

StephenJackson said:


> I disagree. That opens the door for the likelihood of cheating. Plus that screws people like me who work every day and get jipped out of votes.
> 
> The system is fine. Twice a day maybe. Anything more than that, no way.


What's cheating? Being on there every hour, on the hour? Or are you saying that you have guys sneak in there earlier than they should? I don't see why increased frequency leads to cheating...but this ain't my game. Just givin' my :twocents: .


----------



## StephenJackson

bruindre said:


> What's cheating? Being on there every hour, on the hour? Or are you saying that you have guys sneak in there earlier than they should? I don't see why increased frequency leads to cheating...but this ain't my game. Just givin' my :twocents: .



Because think about it. It is relatively easy to police right now. Sometimes people make 'mistakes' and take off extra points off of players without marking it and whatnot. So with people posting that much more every day, it becomes difficult to police.

One vote a day.


----------



## bruindre

StephenJackson said:


> Because think about it. *It is relatively easy to police right now. Sometimes people make 'mistakes' and take off extra points off of players without marking it and whatnot.* So with people posting that much more every day, it becomes difficult to police.
> 
> One vote a day.


True dat. I've actually got the Warriors' Survivor at 2 hours--a little bit easier to monitor than every hour. Or is it that there just aren't enough people that care about the W's....


----------



## StephenJackson

bruindre said:


> Or is it that there just aren't enough people that care about the W's....


It's okay, we're here for you!

:cheers:


----------



## lingi1206

hey umm...can anyone tell me whats up with this RPG thing????


----------



## Wayne

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 9
Jermaine O'Neal - 17
Danny Granger - 15
Anthony Johnson - 2(+)
James White - 9

Rick Carlisle - 9 (-)
Larry Bird - 7


----------



## btyler

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 9
Jermaine O'Neal - 16 (-)
Danny Granger - 15
Anthony Johnson - 2
James White - 10 (+)

Rick Carlisle - 9
Larry Bird - 7


----------



## absolutebest

Jeff Foster - 5
Marquis Daniels - 10 (+)
Jermaine O'Neal - 16 
Danny Granger - 15
Anthony Johnson - 1 (-)
James White - 10

Rick Carlisle - 9
Larry Bird - 7


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

lingi1206 said:


> hey umm...can anyone tell me whats up with this RPG thing????



That thing is really funny, I've never used it, but I know it acts up alot....


Jeff Foster -5
Marquis Daniels - 10
Jermaine O'Neal - 17 (+) 
Danny Granger - 15
Anthony Johnson - 1 
James White - 9 (-)

Rick Carlisle - 9
Larry Bird - 7


----------



## StephenJackson

Jeff Foster -5
Marquis Daniels - 10
Jermaine O'Neal - 18 (+) 
Danny Granger - 14 (-)
Anthony Johnson - 1 
James White - 9 

Rick Carlisle - 9
Larry Bird - 7


----------



## The Man

Jeff Foster -5
Marquis Daniels - 10
Jermaine O'Neal - 19 (+)
Danny Granger - 14 
James White - 9

Rick Carlisle - 9
Larry Bird - 7

AJ is now at zero since I took one away from him


----------



## Pacers Fan

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> That site is a complete joke, there's a ton of people, but 99% of them are immature clowns.


Haha, so true. I posted there for a while, but that and the billion Piston trolls drove me away.

Jeff Foster -5
Marquis Daniels - 10
Jermaine O'Neal - 18 (-)
Danny Granger - 15 (+)
James White - 9

Rick Carlisle - 9
Larry Bird - 7


----------



## bruindre

Jeff Foster -5
Marquis Daniels - 10
*Jermaine O'Neal - 17* (-)
Danny Granger - 15 
James White - 9

*Rick Carlisle - 10 * (+)
Larry Bird - 7


----------



## JuX

*Jeff Foster - 4 (-)*
Marquis Daniels - 10
Jermaine O'Neal - 17 
*Danny Granger - 16 (+)*
James White - 9

Rick Carlisle - 10 
Larry Bird - 7


----------



## The Man

We should just cut out everyone else now and start the JO/Granger war


----------



## bbasok

Jeff Foster - 3 (-)
Marquis Daniels - 10
Jermaine O'Neal - 17 
Danny Granger - 17 (+)
James White - 9

Rick Carlisle - 10 
Larry Bird - 7


----------



## Ruff Draft

Jeff Foster - 2 (-) 
Marquis Daniels - 11 (+)
Jermaine O'Neal - 17
Danny Granger - 17 
James White - 9

Rick Carlisle - 10
Larry Bird - 7


----------



## btyler

Jeff Foster - 2
Marquis Daniels - 11
Jermaine O'Neal - 16 (-)
Danny Granger - 17
James White - 10 (+)

Rick Carlisle - 10
Larry Bird - 7

**Be more careful next time** ~PaCeRhOLiC~


----------



## absolutebest

Jones2011 said:


> Jeff Foster - 5
> Marquis Daniels - 10
> Jermaine O'Neal - 18 (-)
> Danny Granger - 14
> James White - 10 (+)
> 
> Rick Carlisle - 9
> Larry Bird - 7


Wow, somebody needs to fix this. Way off... and I say we add Al in at 5!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

absolutebest said:


> Wow, somebody needs to fix this. Way off... and I say we add Al in at 5!




Done, and done....



Jeff Foster - 2
Marquis Daniels - 11
Jermaine O'Neal - 17 (+) 
Danny Granger - 16 (-)
Al Harrington- 5
James White - 10

Rick Carlisle - 10
Larry Bird - 7


----------



## StephenJackson

Jeff Foster - 2
Marquis Daniels - 11
Jermaine O'Neal - 18 (+) 
Danny Granger - 15 (-)
Al Harrington- 5
James White - 10

Rick Carlisle - 10
Larry Bird - 7


----------



## The Man

Jeff Foster - 2
Marquis Daniels - 11
Jermaine O'Neal - 19 (+)
Danny Granger - 15 
Al Harrington- 5
James White - 9 (-)

Rick Carlisle - 10
Larry Bird - 7


----------



## bbasok

Jeff Foster - 1(-)
Marquis Daniels - 12(+)
Jermaine O'Neal - 19 
Danny Granger - 15 
Al Harrington- 5
James White - 9 

Rick Carlisle - 10
Larry Bird - 7


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

Jeff Foster - FOSTER IS OUT (-)
Marquis Daniels - 12
Jermaine O'Neal - 19 
Danny Granger - 16 (+)
Al Harrington- 5
James White - 9 

Rick Carlisle - 10
Larry Bird - 7


----------



## bbasok

Marquis Daniels - 12
Jermaine O'Neal - 19 
Danny Granger - 16
Al Harrington- 6(+) welcome to Indy
James White - 8(-) 

Rick Carlisle - 10
Larry Bird - 7


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

bbasok said:


> Marquis Daniels - 12
> Jermaine O'Neal - 19
> Danny Granger - 16
> Al Harrington- 6(+) welcome to Indy
> James White - 8(-)
> 
> Rick Carlisle - 10
> Larry Bird - 7


Everyone must wait one day before voting again.


----------



## bruindre

*Marquis Daniels - 13* (+)
Jermaine O'Neal - 19 
Danny Granger - 16 
*Al Harrington- 4* (-) welcome to Indy
James White - 9 

Rick Carlisle - 10
Larry Bird - 7


----------



## btyler

Marquis Daniels - 13 
Jermaine O'Neal - 18 (-)
Danny Granger - 16
Al Harrington - 4
James White - 10 (+)

Rick Carlisle - 10
Larry Bird - 7


----------



## StephenJackson

Marquis Daniels - 13 
Jermaine O'Neal - 19 (+)
Danny Granger - 15 (-)
Al Harrington - 4
James White - 10 

Rick Carlisle - 10
Larry Bird - 7


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Marquis Daniels - 12 (-) 
Jermaine O'Neal - 20 (+)
Danny Granger - 15 
Al Harrington - 4
James White - 10 

Rick Carlisle - 10
Larry Bird - 7


----------



## Auggie

Marquis Daniels - 12 
Jermaine O'Neal - 19 (-)
Danny Granger - 15
Al Harrington - 5 (+)
James White - 10

Rick Carlisle - 10
Larry Bird - 7


----------



## The Man

Don't you think it was a little premature to add Al?

Marquis Daniels - 12
Jermaine O'Neal - 20 (+)
Danny Granger - 15
Al Harrington - 5 
James White - 10

Rick Carlisle - 9 (-)
Larry Bird - 7


----------



## bruindre

Marquis Daniels - 12
Jermaine O'Neal - 20 
Danny Granger - 15
*Al Harrington - 4* (-) 
James White - 10

*Rick Carlisle - 10* (+)
Larry Bird - 7


----------



## bbasok

Marquis Daniels - 12
*Jermaine O'Neal - 21(+)* 
Danny Granger - 15
Al Harrington - 4 
James White - 10

Rick Carlisle - 10
*Larry Bird - 6(-)*


----------



## btyler

Marquis Daniels - 12
Jermaine O'Neal - 20 (-)
Danny Granger - 15
Al Harrington - 4
James White - 11 (+)

Rick Carlisle - 10
Larry Bird - 6


----------



## StephenJackson

Marquis Daniels - 12
Jermaine O'Neal - 21 (+)
Danny Granger - 14 (-)
Al Harrington - 4
James White - 11 

Rick Carlisle - 10
Larry Bird - 6


----------



## Gonzo

Marquis Daniels - 12
Jermaine O'Neal - 21
Danny Granger - 15 (+)
Al Harrington - 3 (-)
James White - 11 

Rick Carlisle - 10
Larry Bird - 6


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Marquis Daniels - 12
Jermaine O'Neal - 22 (+)
Danny Granger - 15 
Al Harrington - 3 (-)
James White - 11 

Rick Carlisle - 10 
Larry Bird - 5 (-)


----------



## Pacers Fan

Marquis Daniels - 12
Jermaine O'Neal - 21 (-)
Danny Granger - 16 (+)
James White - 11 

Rick Carlisle - 10 
Larry Bird - 5

Why is Al in this? He's not even a Pacer.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

Marquis Daniels - 12
Jermaine O'Neal - 21
Danny Granger - 17 (+)
James White - 10 (-)

Rick Carlisle - 10 
Larry Bird - 5


----------



## Grangerx33

Marquis Daniels - 12
Jermaine O'Neal - 21
Danny Granger - 18 (+)
James White - 9 (-) 

Rick Carlisle - 10 
Larry Bird - 5

My first one, I'm suprised at how James White has so many.


----------



## bbasok

Marquis Daniels - 13(+)
Jermaine O'Neal - 21
Danny Granger - 18
James White - 9

Rick Carlisle - 10 
Larry Bird - 4(-)Because of that Armstrong move


----------



## btyler

Marquis Daniels - 13
Jermaine O'Neal - 21
Danny Granger - 18
James White - 10 (+)

Rick Carlisle - 10
Larry Bird - 3 (-)


----------



## Auggie

Marquis Daniels - 13
Jermaine O'Neal - 21
Danny Granger - 18
James White - 10 

Rick Carlisle - 11 (+)
Larry Bird - 2 (-)


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Marquis Daniels - 13
Jermaine O'Neal - 22 (+)
Danny Granger - 18
James White - 10 

Rick Carlisle - 11 
Larry Bird - 1 (-)


:curse: :curse: :curse: U Bird.


----------



## Gonzo

Marquis Daniels - 13
Jermaine O'Neal - 21 (-)
Danny Granger - 18
James White - 10 

Rick Carlisle - 11 
Larry Bird - 2 (+)


----------



## hobojoe

Marquis Daniels - 13
Jermaine O'Neal - 20 (-)
Danny Granger - 18
James White - 10 
Rick Carlisle - 12 (+)
Larry Bird - 2


----------



## StephenJackson

Marquis Daniels - 13
Jermaine O'Neal - 21 (+)
Danny Granger - 17 (-)
James White - 10 
Rick Carlisle - 12
Larry Bird - 2


----------



## Pacers Fan

Marquis Daniels - 13
Jermaine O'Neal - 20 (-)
Danny Granger - 18 (+)
James White - 10 
Rick Carlisle - 12
Larry Bird - 2


----------



## absolutebest

Marquis Daniels - 13
Jermaine O'Neal - 20 
Danny Granger - 18 
James White - 9 (-)
Al Harrington - 4 (+)
Rick Carlisle - 12
Larry Bird - 2

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?id=2528093 

That's the ESPN Link saying that it is "seen as a done deal." I say Al stays. Are we really not going to let him play because of a formality? That's stupid, if so. Keep him in.


----------



## Ruff Draft

absolutebest said:


> Marquis Daniels - 13
> Jermaine O'Neal - 20
> Danny Granger - 18
> James White - 9 (-)
> Al Harrington - 4 (+)
> Rick Carlisle - 12
> Larry Bird - 2
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?id=2528093
> 
> That's the ESPN Link saying that it is "seen as a done deal." I say Al stays. Are we really not going to let him play because of a formality? That's stupid, if so. Keep him in.


Marquis Daniels - 13
Jermaine O'Neal - 20 
Danny Granger - 18 
James White - 8 (-)
Al Harrington - 5 (+)
Rick Carlisle - 12
Larry Bird - 2


----------



## StephenJackson

Marquis Daniels - 13
Jermaine O'Neal - 21 (+) 
Danny Granger - 17 (-) 
James White - 8 
Al Harrington - 5 
Rick Carlisle - 12
Larry Bird - 2


----------



## Pacers Fan

Marquis Daniels - 13
Jermaine O'Neal - 20 (-)
Danny Granger - 18 (+) 
James White - 8 
Al Harrington - 5 
Rick Carlisle - 12
Larry Bird - 2


----------



## Gonzo

Marquis Daniels - 13
Jermaine O'Neal - 19 (-)
Danny Granger - 18 
James White - 8 
Al Harrington - 5 
Rick Carlisle - 12
Larry Bird - 3 (+)


----------



## absolutebest

Marquis Daniels - 13
Jermaine O'Neal - 19 
Danny Granger - 18 
James White - 7 (-)
Al Harrington - 6 (+)
Rick Carlisle - 12
Larry Bird - 3


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Marquis Daniels - 12 (-)*
*Jermaine O'Neal - 20 (+) * 
Danny Granger - 18 
James White - 7 
Al Harrington - 6 
Rick Carlisle - 12
Larry Bird - 3


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

Marquis Daniels - 12
Jermaine O'Neal - 20
Danny Granger - 19 (+)
James White - 6 (-) 
Al Harrington - 6 
Rick Carlisle - 12
Larry Bird - 3


----------



## btyler

Marquis Daniels - 12
Jermaine O'Neal - 20 (-)
Danny Granger - 19 
James White - 7 (+) 
Al Harrington - 6 
Rick Carlisle - 12
Larry Bird - 3


----------



## Shady*

*Marquis Daniels - 11 (-)
Jermaine O'Neal - 21 (+)*
Danny Granger - 19
James White - 7 
Al Harrington - 6
Rick Carlisle - 12
Larry Bird - 3


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Marquis Daniels - 11 
*Jermaine O'Neal - 22 (+)*
Danny Granger - 19
James White - 7 
Al Harrington - 6
Rick Carlisle - 12
*Larry Bird - 2 (-)*


----------



## absolutebest

Marquis Daniels - 11 
Jermaine O'Neal - 22 
Danny Granger - 19
*James White - 6 (-)
Al Harrington - 7 (+)* 
Rick Carlisle - 12
Larry Bird - 2


----------



## Auggie

Marquis Daniels - 11 
Jermaine O'Neal - 22 
Danny Granger - 19
James White - 6
Al Harrington - 6 (-) 
Rick Carlisle - 13 (+)
Larry Bird - 2


----------



## StephenJackson

Marquis Daniels - 11 
Jermaine O'Neal - 23 (+)
Danny Granger - 18 (-)
James White - 6
Al Harrington - 6 
Rick Carlisle - 13 
Larry Bird - 2


----------



## Pacers Fan

StephenJackson, you've been nullified, again.

Marquis Daniels - 11 
Jermaine O'Neal - 22 (-)
Danny Granger - 19 (+)
James White - 6
Al Harrington - 6 
Rick Carlisle - 13 
Larry Bird - 2


----------



## Gonzo

Marquis Daniels - 11 
Jermaine O'Neal - 21 (-)
Danny Granger - 19
James White - 6
Al Harrington - 6 
Rick Carlisle - 13 
Larry Bird - 3 (+)


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

Marquis Daniels - 11 
Jermaine O'Neal - 21
Danny Granger - 19
James White - 5 (-)
Al Harrington - 6 
Rick Carlisle - 13 
Larry Bird - 4 (+)


----------



## bbasok

Marquis Daniels - 11 
Jermaine O'Neal - 21
Danny Granger - 19
James White - 5
Al Harrington - 6 
*Rick Carlisle - 14(+) 
Larry Bird - 3(-)*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Marquis Daniels - 10 (-)* 
*Jermaine O'Neal - 22 (+)*
Danny Granger - 19
James White - 5
Al Harrington - 6 
Rick Carlisle - 14
Larry Bird - 3


----------



## absolutebest

Marquis Daniels - 10 (-) 
Jermaine O'Neal - 22 (+)
Danny Granger - 19
*James White - 4 (-)
Al Harrington - 7 (+)*
Rick Carlisle - 14
Larry Bird - 3


----------



## StephenJackson

Marquis Daniels - 10 
Jermaine O'Neal - 23 (+)
Danny Granger - 18 (-)
James White - 4 
Al Harrington - 7 
Rick Carlisle - 14
Larry Bird - 3


----------



## Gonzo

Marquis Daniels - 10 
Jermaine O'Neal - 22 (-)
Danny Granger - 18
James White - 4 
Al Harrington - 7 
Rick Carlisle - 14
Larry Bird - 4 (+)


----------



## Pacers Fan

Marquis Daniels - 10 
Jermaine O'Neal - 22
Danny Granger - 19 (+)
James White - 4 
Al Harrington - 7 
Rick Carlisle - 14
Larry Bird - 3 (-)


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

Marquis Daniels - 10 
Jermaine O'Neal - 22
Danny Granger - 19
James White - 3 (-)
Al Harrington - 7 
Rick Carlisle - 14
Larry Bird - 4 (+)


----------



## Banjoriddim

Marquis Daniels - 10 
Jermaine O'Neal - 22
Danny Granger - 20 (+)
James White - 2 (-)
Al Harrington - 7 
Rick Carlisle - 14
Larry Bird - 4


----------



## bbasok

Marquis Daniels - 10 
Jermaine O'Neal - 22
Danny Granger - 21(+)
James White - 1(-)
Al Harrington - 7 
Rick Carlisle - 14
Larry Bird - 4


----------



## Shady*

Marquis Daniels - 10
Jermaine O'Neal - 22*
Danny Granger - 22 (+)*
Al Harrington - 7
Rick Carlisle - 14
Larry Bird - 4
*
James White - 0 (-)*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Marquis Daniels - 10
Jermaine O'Neal - 22
Danny Granger - 22 
Al Harrington - 7
*Rick Carlisle - 15 (+)*
*Larry Bird - 3 (-)*


----------



## absolutebest

Marquis Daniels - 10
Jermaine O'Neal - 22
Danny Granger - 22 
*Al Harrington - 8 (+)
Rick Carlisle - 14 (-)*
Larry Bird - 3


----------



## btyler

Marquis Daniels - 10
Jermaine O'Neal - 21 (-)
Danny Granger - 23 (+) 
Al Harrington - 8
Rick Carlisle - 14
Larry Bird - 3


----------



## StephenJackson

Marquis Daniels - 10
Jermaine O'Neal - 22 (+)
Danny Granger - 22 (-) 
Al Harrington - 8
Rick Carlisle - 14
Larry Bird - 3


----------



## Gonzo

Marquis Daniels - 10
Jermaine O'Neal - 22 
Danny Granger - 22 
Al Harrington - 7 (-)
Rick Carlisle - 14
Larry Bird - 4 (+)


----------



## Pacers Fan

Marquis Daniels - 10
Jermaine O'Neal - 22
Danny Granger - 23 (+)
Al Harrington - 7
Rick Carlisle - 14
Larry Bird - 3 (-)


----------



## Auggie

Marquis Daniels - 10
Jermaine O'Neal - 22
Danny Granger - 24 (+)
Al Harrington - 7
Rick Carlisle - 14
Larry Bird - 2 (-)


----------



## bbasok

Marquis Daniels - 10
Jermaine O'Neal - 23(+)
Danny Granger - 24
Al Harrington - 7
Rick Carlisle - 14
Larry Bird - 1(-)


----------



## The Man

Marquis Daniels - 10
Jermaine O'Neal - 24 (+)
Danny Granger - 24
Al Harrington - 7
Rick Carlisle - 13 (-)
Larry Bird - 1


----------



## absolutebest

Marquis Daniels - 10
Jermaine O'Neal - 24 
Danny Granger - 24
*Al Harrington - 8 (+)
Rick Carlisle - 12 (-)*
Larry Bird - 1
* Maceo Baston - 5

* The island gets another surprise visit.


----------



## btyler

Marquis Daniels - 10
Jermaine O'Neal - 24 
Danny Granger - 25 (+)
Al Harrington - 8
Rick Carlisle - 12
Larry Bird - 0 (-) = Eliminated
Maceo Baston - 5


----------



## Pacers Fan

Marquis Daniels - 10
Jermaine O'Neal - 24 
Danny Granger - 26 (+)
Al Harrington - 8
Rick Carlisle - 12
Maceo Baston - 4 (-)


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Marquis Daniels - 10
Jermaine O'Neal - 24 
Danny Granger - 26 
*Al Harrington - 7 (-)*
*Rick Carlisle - 13 (+)*
Maceo Baston - 4


----------



## Auggie

Marquis Daniels - 9 (-)
Jermaine O'Neal - 24
Danny Granger - 26
Al Harrington - 7 
Rick Carlisle - 14 (+) 
Maceo Baston - 4


----------



## Gonzo

Marquis Daniels - 9 
Jermaine O'Neal - 23 (-)
Danny Granger - 26
Al Harrington - 7 
Rick Carlisle - 15 (+) 
Maceo Baston - 4


----------



## StephenJackson

Marquis Daniels - 9 
Jermaine O'Neal - 24 (+)
Danny Granger - 26 (-)
Al Harrington - 7 
Rick Carlisle - 15 
Maceo Baston - 4


----------



## absolutebest

Marquis Daniels - 9 
Jermaine O'Neal - 24 
Danny Granger - 26 
*Al Harrington - 8 (+)
Rick Carlisle - 14 (-)*
Maceo Baston - 4


----------



## absolutebest

Just a question: When did Carlisle become Captain Popular?


----------



## The Man

Marquis Daniels - 9
Jermaine O'Neal - 24
Danny Granger - 26
Al Harrington - 9 (+)
Rick Carlisle - 13 (-)
Maceo Baston - 4


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

Marquis Daniels - 9
Jermaine O'Neal - 24
Danny Granger - 26
Al Harrington -10 (+)
Rick Carlisle - 13
Maceo Baston - 3 (-)


----------



## Pacers Fan

Marquis Daniels - 9
Jermaine O'Neal - 24
Danny Granger - 27 (+)
Al Harrington -10
Rick Carlisle - 13
Maceo Baston - 2 (-)


----------



## Auggie

Marquis Daniels - 9
Jermaine O'Neal - 25 (+)
Danny Granger - 26 
Al Harrington - 9 (-)
Rick Carlisle - 13
Maceo Baston - 2 

Stephen Jackson minused one from from danny but he didnt change the number, it should be 26 now.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

^^Thanx for fixing that Auggie...:cheers:

Marquis Daniels - 9
*Jermaine O'Neal - 26 (+)*
Danny Granger - 26 
*Al Harrington - 8 (-)*
Rick Carlisle - 13
Maceo Baston - 2


----------



## StephenJackson

Auggie said:


> Stephen Jackson minused one from from danny but he didnt change the number, it should be 26 now.


Eeep! Good eye!

Marquis Daniels - 9
Jermaine O'Neal - 27 (+)
Danny Granger - 25 (-) 
Al Harrington - 8 
Rick Carlisle - 13
Maceo Baston - 2


----------



## The Man

Marquis Daniels - 10 (+)
Jermaine O'Neal - 27
Danny Granger - 25 
Al Harrington - 8
Rick Carlisle - 12 (-)
Maceo Baston - 2


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Marquis Daniels - 10 
Jermaine O'Neal - 27
Danny Granger - 25 
*Al Harrington - 7 (-)
Rick Carlisle - 12 (+)*
Maceo Baston - 2


----------



## Pacers Fan

Marquis Daniels - 10
Jermaine O'Neal - 26 (-)
Danny Granger - 26 (+)
Al Harrington - 7
Rick Carlisle - 12
Maceo Baston - 2


----------



## Auggie

Marquis Daniels - 10
Jermaine O'Neal - 27 (+)
Danny Granger - 26
Al Harrington - 6 (-)
Rick Carlisle - 12
Maceo Baston - 2


----------



## Gonzo

Marquis Daniels - 10
Jermaine O'Neal - 26 (-)
Danny Granger - 26
Al Harrington - 6 
Rick Carlisle - 13 (+)
Maceo Baston - 2


----------



## bbasok

Marquis Daniels - 10
Jermaine O'Neal - 26
Danny Granger - 27(+)
Al Harrington - 6 
Rick Carlisle - 13
Maceo Baston - 1(-)


----------



## Shady*

Marquis Daniels - 10*
Jermaine O'Neal - 27 (+)*
Danny Granger - 27
Al Harrington - 6
Rick Carlisle - 13
*
Maceo Baston - 0 (-)*


----------



## The Man

Marquis Daniels - 10
Jermaine O'Neal - 27 
Danny Granger - 27
Al Harrington - 7 (+)
Rick Carlisle - 12 (-)


----------



## StephenJackson

Marquis Daniels - 10
Jermaine O'Neal - 28 +
Danny Granger - 26 -
Al Harrington - 7 
Rick Carlisle - 12


----------



## bruindre

Marquis Daniels - 10
Jermaine O'Neal - 28 
Danny Granger - 26 
*Al Harrington - 6 * (-) 
*Rick Carlisle - 13* (+)


----------



## absolutebest

Marquis Daniels - 10
Jermaine O'Neal - 28 
Danny Granger - 26 
*Al Harrington - 7 (+)
Rick Carlisle - 12 (-)*


----------



## btyler

Marquis Daniels - 10
Jermaine O'Neal - 27 (-) 
Danny Granger- 27 (+)
Al Harrington - 7
Rick Carlisle - 12


----------



## absolutebest

Marquis Daniels - 10
Jermaine O'Neal - 27 
Danny Granger- 27 
*Al Harrington - 8 (+)
Rick Carlisle - 11 (-)*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Marquis Daniels - 10
Jermaine O'Neal - 27 
Danny Granger- 27 
*Al Harrington - 7 (-)
Rick Carlisle - 12 (+)*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Marquis Daniels - 10
Jermaine O'Neal - 26 (-)
Danny Granger- 28 (+)
Al Harrington - 7
Rick Carlisle - 12


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

Marquis Daniels - 9 (-)
Jermaine O'Neal - 26
Danny Granger- 28
Al Harrington - 8 (+)
Rick Carlisle - 12


----------



## bruindre

The Man said:


> Oh it's kind of stupid but nothing else is going on here and other boards do it.
> 
> Add a point to one person/subtract from one person. Each person starts with 5 points. When they get to 0 they are eliminated.
> *
> Everyone must wait one day before voting again.*


Not to split hairs here, but what constitutes one day? 24 hours? A new calendar date?


----------



## bruindre

Marquis Daniels - 9 
Jermaine O'Neal - 26
Danny Granger- 28
Al Harrington - 7 (-)
Rick Carlisle - 13 (+)


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

bruindre said:


> Not to split hairs here, but what constitutes one day? 24 hours? A new calendar date?



I'm pretty sure it's 24 hrs...At least that's the way I'm doing it.


----------



## absolutebest

I don't post again until my last post says "yesterday."


----------



## The Man

Yeah who cares just make it the next day, not 24 hrs. That's too much work.

Marquis Daniels - 9
Jermaine O'Neal - 27 (+)
Danny Granger- 28
Al Harrington - 7
Rick Carlisle - 12 (-)


----------



## Pacers Fan

Marquis Daniels - 9
Jermaine O'Neal - 26 (-)
Danny Granger- 29 (+)
Al Harrington - 7
Rick Carlisle - 12


----------



## btyler

Marquis Daniels - 9 
Jermaine O'Neal - 25 (-)
Danny Granger - 29 (+)
Al Harrington - 7 (-)
Rick Carlisle - 13 (+)


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

Jones2011 said:


> Marquis Daniels - 9
> Jermaine O'Neal - 25 (-)
> Danny Granger - 29 (+)
> Al Harrington - 7 (-)
> Rick Carlisle - 13 (+)


what is this??


----------



## absolutebest

It's fine. He actually only subtracted Jermaine and added Carlisle points-wise...

Marquis Daniels - 9 
Jermaine O'Neal - 25 
Danny Granger - 29 
*Al Harrington - 8 (+)
Rick Carlisle - 12 (-)*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Marquis Daniels - 9 
*Jermaine O'Neal - 26 (+)* 
Danny Granger - 29 
*Al Harrington -7 (-)*
Rick Carlisle - 12


----------



## bruindre

Marquis Daniels - 9 
Jermaine O'Neal - 26 
Danny Granger - 29 
*Al Harrington - 6* (-)
*Rick Carlisle - 13* (+)


----------



## absolutebest

I'm in a tough spot going up against the "We hate Al, but love Carlisle" fan club.


----------



## bruindre

absolutebest said:


> I'm in a tough spot going up against the "We hate Al, but love Carlisle" fan club.


_Whom ever are you speaking of? _ :angel:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Marquis Daniels - 9 
Jermaine O'Neal - 26 
Danny Granger - 29 
*Al Harrington - 5 (-)*
*Rick Carlisle - 14 (+)*


----------



## absolutebest

*Marquis Daniels - 10 (+)*
Jermaine O'Neal - 26 
Danny Granger - 29 
Al Harrington - 5 
*Rick Carlisle - 13 (-)*

You guys are making me dislike Carlisle.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Marquis Daniels - 10 
Jermaine O'Neal - 26 
Danny Granger - 29 
*Al Harrington - 6 (+) 
Rick Carlisle - 12 (-)*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

^^ Nice avatar... :greatjob: :greatjob:


----------



## bbasok

*Marquis Daniels - 9(-)*
*Jermaine O'Neal - 27(+)*
Danny Granger - 29 
Al Harrington - 6
Rick Carlisle - 12


----------



## bruindre

Marquis Daniels - 9
Jermaine O'Neal - 27
Danny Granger - 29 
*Al Harrington - 5* (-)
*Rick Carlisle - 13* (+)


----------



## Gonzo

Marquis Daniels - 9
Jermaine O'Neal - 27
Danny Granger - 30 (+)
Al Harrington - 4 (-)
Rick Carlisle - 13


----------



## absolutebest

*Marquis Daniels - 10 (+)*
Jermaine O'Neal - 27
Danny Granger - 30 
Al Harrington - 4 
*Rick Carlisle - 12 (-)*


----------



## bruindre

Marquis Daniels - 10 
Jermaine O'Neal - 27
Danny Granger - 30 
*Al Harrington - 3* (-)
*Rick Carlisle - 13* (+)


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

Marquis Daniels - 9 -
Jermaine O'Neal - 28 +
Danny Granger - 30 
Al Harrington - 3
Rick Carlisle - 13


----------



## Auggie

Marquis Daniels - 9 
Jermaine O'Neal - 29 (+)
Danny Granger - 30
Al Harrington - 2 (-)
Rick Carlisle - 13


----------



## Gonzo

Marquis Daniels - 9 
Jermaine O'Neal - 29
Danny Granger - 30
Al Harrington - 1 (-)
Rick Carlisle - 14 (+)


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Marquis Daniels - 9 
Jermaine O'Neal - 29
Danny Granger - 30
*Al Harrington - 0 (-) Eliminated *
*Rick Carlisle - 15 (+)*


Peace Al....And let's keep it that way huh...


----------



## Pacers Fan

Marquis Daniels - 9
Jermaine O'Neal - 28 (-)
Danny Granger - 31 (+)
Rick Carlisle - 15


----------



## The Man

Marquis Daniels - 9
Jermaine O'Neal - 29 (+)
Danny Granger - 30 (-)
Rick Carlisle - 15


----------



## Auggie

Marquis Daniels - 8 (-)
Jermaine O'Neal - 30 (+) 
Danny Granger - 30 
Rick Carlisle - 15


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Marquis Daniels - 7 (-)
Jermaine O'Neal - 31 (+) * 
Danny Granger - 30 
Rick Carlisle - 15


----------



## Shady*

*Marquis Daniels - 6 (-)
Jermaine O'Neal - 32 (+) * 
Danny Granger - 30 
Rick Carlisle - 15


----------



## Gonzo

Marquis Daniels - 7 (+)
Jermaine O'Neal - 31 (-) 
Danny Granger - 30 
Rick Carlisle - 15


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Marquis Daniels - 6 (-)*
Jermaine O'Neal - 31 
Danny Granger - 30 
*Rick Carlisle - 16 (+)*


----------



## Gonzo

Marquis Daniels - 5 (-)
Jermaine O'Neal - 31 
Danny Granger - 31 (+)
Rick Carlisle - 16


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Marquis Daniels - 5 
*Jermaine O'Neal - 30 (-)* Portland days vs utah 
*Danny Granger - 32 (+)* Close to home kid
Rick Carlisle - 16


----------



## Auggie

Marquis Daniels - 5
Jermaine O'Neal - 31 (+) 
Danny Granger - 32 
Rick Carlisle - 15 (-)


----------



## The Man

Marquis Daniels - 5
Jermaine O'Neal - 32 (+)
Danny Granger - 32
Rick Carlisle - 14 (-)


----------



## Pacers Fan

Marquis Daniels - 5
Jermaine O'Neal - 31 (-)
Danny Granger - 33 (+)
Rick Carlisle - 14


----------



## Grangerx33

Marquis Daniels - 4 (-)
Jermaine O'Neal - 31 
Danny Granger - 34(+)
Rick Carlisle - 14


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Marquis Daniels - 3 (-)
Jermaine O'Neal - 32 (+) * 
Danny Granger - 34
Rick Carlisle - 14


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

Marquis Daniels - 2 (-)
Jermaine O'Neal - 33 (+)
Danny Granger - 34
Rick Carlisle - 14


----------



## Auggie

Marquis Daniels - 1 (-)
Jermaine O'Neal - 34 (+)
Danny Granger - 34
Rick Carlisle - 14


----------



## Gonzo

*Marquis Daniels - 0 (-)*
Jermaine O'Neal - 34
Danny Granger - 34
Rick Carlisle - 15 (+)


----------



## The Man

Jermaine O'Neal - 35 (+)
Danny Granger - 34
Rick Carlisle - 14 (-)


----------



## absolutebest

I guess being gone for a few days expedited the elimination of Marquis and Al. Sucks.

Jermaine O'Neal - 36 (+)
Danny Granger - 34
Rick Carlisle - 13 (-)


----------



## Pacers Fan

Jermaine O'Neal - 35 (-)
Danny Granger - 35 (+)
Rick Carlisle - 13


----------



## Auggie

Jermaine O'Neal - 36 (+)
Danny Granger - 35 
Rick Carlisle - 12 (-)


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

Jermaine O'Neal - 35 (-)
Danny Granger - 35 
Rick Carlisle - 13 (+)


----------



## The Man

Jermaine O'Neal - 36 (+)
Danny Granger - 35
Rick Carlisle - 12 (-)

Did JERMANIAC Fan just take away a point from JO?!


----------



## StephenJackson

Jermaine O'Neal - 37 (+)
Danny Granger - 34 (-)
Rick Carlisle - 12



For the record, JO would be up by so much more if I had the internet at my appartment.


----------



## Pacers Fan

StephenJackson said:


> For the record, JO would be up by so much more if I had the internet at my appartment.


Which would be cancelled if myself and Box Man hadn't gone on vacation.


----------



## btyler

Jermaine O'Neal - 36 (-)
Danny Granger - 35 (+)
Rick Carlisle - 12


----------



## Gonzo

Jermaine O'Neal - 35 (-)
Danny Granger - 36 (+)
Rick Carlisle - 12


----------



## Pacers Fan

Jermaine O'Neal - 34 (-)
Danny Granger - 37 (+)
Rick Carlisle - 12


----------



## btyler

Jermaine O'Neal - 33 (-)
Danny Granger - 38 (+)
Rick Carlisle - 12


----------



## Auggie

Jermaine O'Neal - 34 (+) 
Danny Granger - 38 
Rick Carlisle - 11 (-)


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Jermaine O'Neal - 35 (+) 
Danny Granger - 37 (-) * 
Rick Carlisle - 11


----------



## The Man

Jermaine O'Neal - 36 (+)
Danny Granger - 37
Rick Carlisle - 10 (-)


----------



## absolutebest

*Jermaine O'Neal - 37 (+)
Danny Granger - 36 (-)*
Rick Carlisle - 10


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

Jermaine O'Neal - 38 (+)
Danny Granger - 36
Rick Carlisle - 10


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Jermaniac Fan said:


> Jermaine O'Neal - 38 (+)
> Danny Granger - 36
> Rick Carlisle - 10




Who did you subtract the point from???


----------



## btyler

Jermaine O'Neal - 37 (-)
Danny Granger - 37 (+)
Rick Carlisle - 10


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Who did you subtract the point from???


from nobody 

Jermaine O'Neal - 38 (+)
Danny Granger - 37
Rick Carlisle - 9 (-)


----------



## Banjoriddim

Jermaniac Fan said:


> from nobody
> 
> Jermaine O'Neal - 38 (+)
> Danny Granger - 37
> Rick Carlisle - 9 (-)


this is freaky thread 

anyways...

Jermaine O'Neal - 39 (+)
Danny Granger - 37
Rick Carlisle - 8 (-)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jermaine O'Neal - 40 (+)
Danny Granger - 36 (-)
Rick Carlisle - 8


----------



## Pacers Fan

Jermaine O'Neal - 39 (-)
Danny Granger - 37 (+)
Rick Carlisle - 8


----------



## Auggie

Jermaine O'Neal - 39 
Danny Granger - 38 (+) 
Rick Carlisle - 7 (-)


----------



## Gonzo

Jermaine O'Neal - 38 (-)
Danny Granger - 39 (+) 
Rick Carlisle - 7


----------



## The Man

Jermaine O'Neal - 39 (+)
Danny Granger - 38 (-)
Rick Carlisle - 7


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

Jermaine O'Neal - 39 
Danny Granger - 37 (-)
Rick Carlisle - 8 (+)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Jermaine O'Neal - 39 
*Danny Granger - 38 (+)
Rick Carlisle - 7 (-)*


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

Jermaine O'Neal - 39 
Danny Granger - 39 (+)
Rick Carlisle - 6 (-)


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Jermaine O'Neal - 40 (+)
Danny Granger - 38 (-)*
Rick Carlisle - 6


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

Jermaine O'Neal - 40 
Danny Granger - 37 (-)
Rick Carlisle - 7 (+)


----------



## Pacers Fan

ClippersRuleLA said:


> Jermaine O'Neal - 40
> Danny Granger - 37 (-)
> Rick Carlisle - 7 (+)


You're supposed to wait 24 hours, not 7.


----------



## The Man

Jermaine O'Neal - 41 (+)
Danny Granger - 38
Rick Carlisle - 5 (-)


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Jermaine O'Neal - 42 (+)
Danny Granger - 37 (-)*
Rick Carlisle - 5


----------



## Pacers Fan

Jermaine O'Neal - 42
Danny Granger - 38 (+)
Rick Carlisle - 4 (-)

I don't get how most people seem to like a player as unrealiable as Jamaal Tinsley more than Danny Granger.


----------



## Gonzo

Jermaine O'Neal - 41 (-)
Danny Granger - 39 (+)
Rick Carlisle - 4


----------



## absolutebest

Pacers Fan said:


> Jermaine O'Neal - 42
> Danny Granger - 38 (+)
> Rick Carlisle - 4 (-)
> 
> I don't get how most people seem to like a player as unrealiable as Jamaal Tinsley more than Danny Granger.


Hey, leave Marcus Camby out of this. What I don't understand is how some Pacer fans think that we are better off without J.O. and/or Al. At worst, one is a top 6-7 big, the other a top 20...

Jermaine O'Neal - 43 (+)
Danny Granger - 38 
Rick Carlisle - 3 (-)


----------



## Pacers Fan

absolutebest said:


> What I don't understand is how some Pacer fans think that we are better off without J.O. and/or Al.


Who? Of course we need Jermaine, but the team would be better off if he'd stop playing like a Shooting Guard. Al Harrington, not so much. I mean, he's a nice player, but he's a PF who can't guard PF's, and our best player plays that position, anyway. So, Al would play out of position, taking away minutes from Danny Granger, and his development.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

Jermaine O'Neal - 42 (-)
Danny Granger - 38 
Rick Carlisle - 4 (+)


----------



## The Man

Pacers Fan said:


> I don't get how most people seem to like a player as unrealiable as Jamaal Tinsley more than Danny Granger.


Is Jamaal still in the game? No, I've been voting against him because I want JO to win. I like Granger a lot but some people think way to highly of him.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Jermaine O'Neal - 43 (+)
Danny Granger - 37 (-)*
Rick Carlisle - 4


----------



## Auggie

Jermaine O'Neal - 43 
Danny Granger - 38 (+) 
Rick Carlisle - 3 (-) 

people are putting too much into the votes. i cant care less who wins, im just voting for my fav. players.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Jermaine O'Neal - 43 
Danny Granger - 39 (+) 
Rick Carlisle - 2 (-)


----------



## Gonzo

Jermaine O'Neal - 42 (-)
Danny Granger - 40 (+) 
Rick Carlisle - 2


----------



## Grangerx33

Jermaine O'Neal - 42 
Danny Granger - 41 (+) 
Rick Carlisle - 1 (-)

I love Rick, but I can't take out JO or DG.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

Jermaine O'Neal - 42 
Danny Granger - 42 (+) 
Rick Carlisle - OUT! (-)


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Jermaine O'Neal - 43 (-) 
Danny Granger - 41 (-) 


I think this game is gonna go on long after the season tips off.... :biggrin:


----------



## Auggie

Jermaine O'Neal - 44 (+)
Danny Granger - 40 (-)

you're right pacerholic :biggrin: btw somewhere along the way we lost a (+) vote... given that that every player started with 5 votes, the total sum should be 85, not 84


----------



## Pacers Fan

Jermaine O'Neal - 43 (-)
Danny Granger - 41 (+)

Considering we're basically split on JO vs. Granger, I doubt this thing ever ends.


----------



## Gonzo

Jermaine O'Neal - 42 (-)
Danny Granger - 42 (+)

I say we just let Granger win..


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

Box Man said:


> Jermaine O'Neal - 42 (-)
> Danny Granger - 42 (+)
> 
> I say we just let Granger win..



It would be stupid to continue the survivor game like this... i'll start a new topic with voting between DG and JO.


----------



## The Man

Jermaine O'Neal - 43 (+)
Danny Granger - 41 (-)


----------



## Gonzo

Jermaniac Fan said:


> It would be stupid to continue the survivor game like this... i'll start a new topic with voting between DG and JO.


I was going to just going to bribe posters to vote for Danny..


----------



## absolutebest

Pacers Fan said:


> Jermaine O'Neal - 43 (-)
> Danny Granger - 41 (+)
> 
> Considering we're basically split on JO vs. Granger, I doubt this thing ever ends.


I actually think J.O. has the advantage among the regulars here. Just my $.02.


----------

